# Long Cold Winter Commute Support Thread 2014/15



## Guest (Sep 25, 2014)

Not quite officially winter in the lower 48 yet but it's snowing in places, the mornings are dark and the temps are dropping so it's close enough for me.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

You can definitely feel the change in the air. We had a bit of a cool spell but the temps are back in the 70's during the day so I am taking full advantage of that. Surely this thread will be blowing up in the next few months when sunny days of 70 degrees are but just a dream....


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

On the bright side, I guess you don't sweat as much in the winter commute. My last commute home, I was totally drenched.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2014)

BCTJ said:


> On the bright side, I guess you don't sweat as much in the winter commute. My last commute home, I was totally drenched.


 Probably depends on how you dress and ride. I start out as cold as I can stand and usually end up warmer than I'd like, but I don't stop along the way to peel layers. I'll vent or unzip, occasionally I'll change gloves, but that's about it. I figure I can have some happiness in the middle and not spend a significant amount of time adjusting the layers if I'm careful. In 31 years of commuting I'm getting closer to the solution set.


----------



## sepulvd (Aug 18, 2014)

Living in PNW. I know winter is coming when it starts raining almost every day


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm currently in planning stages for the winter....
Step 1: Buy Dillinger 5 for my front wheel
Step 2: Go Tubeless on Front/back (with existing Dillinger 4)
Step 3: Consider new Pogies / winter clothing

Everything went well last year, with the exception of killing a chain in 3 months... so hopefully, I won't need too much change this year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2014)

Sepulvd, I don't envy your winters or falls. We get some fall rain but winter tends to more cold than anything else in the plains.

Evandy, I'm in the same mode. After this weekends rides, the Fargo goes back to full winter mode (Conti's and Fenders back on) and I'm looking at Pogies this year too. Just got some PI P.R.O. Barrier gloves and I'm pretty excited to try those. Considering switching from shoe covers to dedicated winter shoes.


----------



## sepulvd (Aug 18, 2014)

Yea it's pretty crappy especially where I live it's constant 20 mpg winds or higher plus Rain not fun lol


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Big Lighnting Crash at 2 am this morning followed by about a half hour of big flake snow. Thundersnow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia we are like Bozeman Montana.

Then a good rain to melt every thing...

Winter boots have bee on for a week or so unless it is really hot out.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

I've got 2 months before snow will most likely start, but I'm already starting to gear up for winter. I need to buy another rear light, I plan to be extra bright this winter. Not sure if I'm going to try studded or not, I did ok last year with just treaded touring tires. They like their salt up here so ice isn't a huge problem on main roads, but I'm going to try sticking to side street as much as possible. 

Right now the worst part of commuting in western NY is the 30 degree temperature swings for a work day commute. Makes dressing and backing a real hassle.


----------



## Newbee2 (Sep 26, 2014)

We really didn't have much of a summer in Chicago. If my job wasn't here I would be out before the next winter. I work outside so i really hate the polar vortex. I blame my parents. I should have been born in Miami. I just got into biking too. Hope the real cold holds off for a few more weeks


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2014)

Newbee2 said:


> We really didn't have much of a summer in Chicago. If my job wasn't here I would be out before the next winter. I work outside so i really hate the polar vortex. I blame my parents. I should have been born in Miami. I just got into biking too. Hope the real cold holds off for a few more weeks


 Yup the Midwest is it's own punishment but good gear can compensate for some of it.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

KentheKona said:


> I've got 2 months before snow will most likely start, but I'm already starting to gear up for winter. I need to buy another rear light, I plan to be extra bright this winter. Not sure if I'm going to try studded or not, I did ok last year with just treaded touring tires. They like their salt up here so ice isn't a huge problem on main roads, but I'm going to try sticking to side street as much as possible.
> 
> Right now the worst part of commuting in western NY is the 30 degree temperature swings for a work day commute. Makes dressing and backing a real hassle.


Yah.. We have had a weird fall. Dress for 32 in the morning then 80+ in the afternoon. It gets lame lol.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Got my schedule set up so I can bike commute and/or ride public transit through the winter almost everyday. I work at multiple locations so it was not always possible. Plus I got some afternoons off to snowboard!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

Well the Fargo is winter ready. It will take some time to get used to the fender rattles, but that's why there is always a second bike in the garage. Pulled the brakes down and found a piece of sand or something embedded in the brake pad. Nice gouge in the disc as a reminder.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2014)

No sign of snow but had a good "winteresk" alibi for not riding in today. Every pathway into town within 5 miles either side of my normal commute was closed due to flooding. I thought (perhaps being too optimistic) that I'd be able to ride in this morning since the rain was tapering off, but we're at the 100 year flood stage in many parts of my neck of the woods. Ended up driving an extra 8 miles and still had to drive through partially obscured roads. Enough.


----------



## snailspace (Jan 12, 2014)

It rained a few days ago in my area and the temps dipped a few degrees below freezing. Saw my first few puddles of slush this morning. Definitely needed gloves today for my commute.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

We got our first little flurries in Minneapolis last night. It wasn't much but it was enough to get me itching for winter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

We have cold(ish) temps here this morning and I got a chance to try PI's excellent PRO Barrier Gloves. They're perfect for the span between uninsulated and Lobster Claws. 33 F, warm hands and no puddle of sweat to deal with. Nice.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Had to cover a tropical vine. Dodged freezing temps (cloudy). First frost is due in the next two weeks or so.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

It is coming, you can just tell around here. Shorts are being put away, long pants are making more of an appearance along with coats and hats. I am holding out for one last blast of an Indian summer, but with each day that passes and it doesn't happen....it only means the inevitable.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2014)

Still not officially winter but I'm already having difficulty keeping the front of my stomach warm without over heating the rest of my torso. Should have winter shoes by tomorrow, better than booties. So it begins....


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I have that same issue. Front of my body gets cold especially my stomach, but the rest is fine. Let me know if you figure it out.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Zip a newspaper under your jersey.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

evandy said:


> I'm currently in planning stages for the winter....
> Step 1: Buy Dillinger 5 for my front wheel
> Step 2: Go Tubeless on Front/back (with existing Dillinger 4)
> Step 3: Consider new Pogies / winter clothing
> ...


I've gotten into the habit, being a year round, one bike commuter, of changing my chain every three months and cassette every six. The wet and dirty springs and falls and the salty winters do a job on drive train components. I could probably get by with three chains a year rather than four, but by now I'm just in the habit.

My winter commuting processes and procedures have been pretty much cemented for the past few years, just minor tweaks here and there. Looking at better options for feet and hands - want to remain clipped in and am seriously thinking of asking the wife and daughter to sew up some pogies for me. There are days (-15F and below) where gloves just won't cut it!

I'm excited for winter commuting. I say bring on the snow. It'll lower my overall mileage, but I love the solitude of riding in the silence and dark of winter both in the city and in the woods. That and it means I don't have to worry about bears at all... not that I'm too worried about them anyway, but their poo stinks when it sticks to your tires...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2014)

Shayne said:


> Zip a newspaper under your jersey.


 High tech from the 1928 Tour De France and still a solid solution. I normally wear a wind vest under my outter jacket and may add a layer of fleece (with velcro) to that area. Seems like it would work. I probably need to find a better way to vent my jacket too as my camelbak tends to cover the breathable portion of my current jacket.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

TenSpeed said:


> I have that same issue. Front of my body gets cold especially my stomach, but the rest is fine. Let me know if you figure it out.


I have fought this battle....all the way up from a frozen dick (that hurts).

You need a windproof layer from mid thigh to top of waist....

I have found bike shorts, then long windproof front cycling tights, work the best.

When it gets reall cold, I add a fully breathable layer over top of this, either fleece snowpants, or Swedish army woollen pants.

Windproof outer or mid layer is the key.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

blockphi said:


> Looking at better options for feet and hands - want to remain clipped in and am seriously thinking of asking the wife and daughter to sew up some pogies for me. There are days (-15F and below) where gloves just won't cut it!


I use mitts big guanlet mitts, last year we got to -29C and I still hadn't pulled out the down liners, I was using summer gloves underneath.

The big problem with pogies...if you have a mechanical, and it is really cold...you can rapidly freeze up the fingies trying to deal with things outside the pogies.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

jeffscott said:


> I use mitts big guanlet mitts, last year we got to -29C and I still hadn't pulled out the down liners, I was using summer gloves underneath.
> 
> The big problem with pogies...if you have a mechanical, and it is really cold...you can rapidly freeze up the fingies trying to deal with things outside the pogies.


I always carry an extra pair of gloves, extra hat, coat, etc when riding in those temps because, well, that exact reason - needing to stop for anything just sucks the warmth right out. I've thought of just getting a bit pair of mitts, though I run triggers, so a bit of a challenge to shift with mitts on.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

blockphi said:


> I always carry an extra pair of gloves, extra hat, coat, etc when riding in those temps because, well, that exact reason - needing to stop for anything just sucks the warmth right out. I've thought of just getting a bit pair of mitts, though I run triggers, so a bit of a challenge to shift with mitts on.


I run triggers, very occasionally I will make a shift I didn't intend but that is about it...

I don't carry anything in a pack...I have means to increase airflow through the layers, bsically zippering, so it all stays on... I might take the inner gloves off and put them in a pocket but that is about it.

The real key is the outer layer is really breathable. To the point that frost can build up on the outer skin....ie moisture leaving...

At -30C and lower my outside layer is a Norwegian wool sweater (round knitted)....This way when you ride it is almost not there, but when you stop or slow down the lack of wind allows it to start insulating again.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

This will be my first winter bike commuting in northeast ohio and I'm trying to get a handle on what type of rubber to have on hand for the various conditions. My commute is 14.5 miles each way on suburban streets into downtown Cleveland. I currently ride my road bike to work which I love while the roads are clear and dry but I plan to put it on trainer duty during the winter to keep it out of the salt. This past winter I purchased a fat bike that came with a second wheelset shod with 700c x 47 tires. I also picked up a commuter at my local coop. 

So here is my plan. On the days where it is clear, I'll ride the commuter which has urban hybrid tires with a little tread. I'm thinking about picking up some studded 29er tires to put on the second wheelset of the fat bike for days where ice is a distinct possibility and or packed snow. Then I have the fat wheels for fresh snow. 

Anyone see any holes in my logic? I'll probably go with some nokians for the studs as they seem well thought of around here.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Kleebs said:


> This will be my first winter bike commuting in northeast ohio and I'm trying to get a handle on what type of rubber to have on hand for the various conditions. My commute is 14.5 miles each way on suburban streets into downtown Cleveland. I currently ride my road bike to work which I love while the roads are clear and dry but I plan to put it on trainer duty during the winter to keep it out of the salt. This past winter I purchased a fat bike that came with a second wheelset shod with 700c x 47 tires. I also picked up a commuter at my local coop.
> 
> So here is my plan. On the days where it is clear, I'll ride the commuter which has urban hybrid tires with a little tread. I'm thinking about picking up some studded 29er tires to put on the second wheelset of the fat bike for days where ice is a distinct possibility and or packed snow. Then I have the fat wheels for fresh snow.
> 
> Anyone see any holes in my logic? I'll probably go with some nokians for the studs as they seem well thought of around here.


As a long time year round commuter in Anchorage AK, I think you might be putting too much thought into it. Here's my approach: Fatbike year round. First snow, slap the Nates on and roll that all winter long. If it's icy, drop the air pressure way down and ride slow. Fresh snow? Lower the air pressure and ride as fast as possible. Packed snow? Up the air pressure and fly. No snow? Up the pressure a bit more and ride even faster. Granted, conditions in Anchorage might be more variable than in Ohio, but most days it seems like the morning and the afternoons are completely different riding experiences and trying to guess which bike or wheelset is right...a losing proposition.

And I know there will be someone saying that you have to have studs...Last winter we got an ice storm that shut down the city bus lines and nearly shut down the highway. I rode that with no studs and did just fine, apart from one mishap, which was due to my own hubris while passing an olympic XC skier who was out for a run. Studs are nice, but with a fattie, for commuting purposes, they are not absolutely necessary. Of course, with a 14.5 mile commute, I would probably shell out for studded fatties and just roll those.

But then again, I am cheap and don't go in for the N + 1 idea of bike ownership.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

blockphi said:


> And I know there will be someone saying that you have to have studs...


You have to have studs


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

CommuterBoy said:


> You have to have studs


See, I told you someone would say it...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

:lol: it had to be done.
Kleebs, my solution to that conundrum is to have multiple wheelsets for a big-clearance 29er (Surly Ogre). I have fat slicks for everyday use on great to sloppy days, and a second wheelset armed with studs for icy days. You could do something similar with your fatbike... having brake rotors and cog ready to go on the second set of wheels is a sweet deal... if I peek outside and it's icy in the morning, I can swap wheelsets in less than a minute and I'm out the door.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Kleebs said:


> ...So here is my plan. On the days where it is clear, I'll ride the commuter which has urban hybrid tires with a little tread. I'm thinking about picking up some studded 29er tires to put on the second wheelset of the fat bike for days where ice is a distinct possibility and or packed snow. Then I have the fat wheels for fresh snow.
> 
> Anyone see any holes in my logic? I'll probably go with some nokians for the studs as they seem well thought of around here.


Around here (VT), the only problem with your logic is that weather and road conditions are not as predictable as desired. So I ride studded 26x2.something pretty much all winter. Yes it is slower and buzzy and wears out studs faster than if you only ride them only on ice. But having gone down on the ice and even breaking my carbon fatty fork on ice within a few weeks of getting the bike has convinced my that I don't want to go down and am willing to pay the price for the additional margin of safety.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am going fatty for the winter and just rolling like blockphi mentioned. I have a set of Nates but am concerned about riding them on the pavement for fear that they will wear down fast and I will have to replace them. Mind you my commute is 8.5 miles strictly on pavement.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the input everyone. blockphi, I probably am overthinking it a bit. I only know 1 other person that commutes around here and they don't commute in the winter so I'm going in blind this winter. Hence why I came here  I love having as many bikes as I am allowed by the minister of finance. I was bit by the bug I guess. The good news is I already have everything that I mentioned except for the studded tires so its not going to be a big expenditure. My commute is strictly pavement, and while I love my fat bike, riding it on pavement just kind of sucks.



CommuterBoy said:


> Kleebs, my solution to that conundrum is to have multiple wheelsets for a big-clearance 29er (Surly Ogre). I have fat slicks for everyday use on great to sloppy days, and a second wheelset armed with studs for icy days.


 I think this is pretty much how I will approach it as well. I bought a Framed Minnesota 2.0 last winter and it came with a second wheelset that is ready to swap out in just a couple seconds. I am going to miss the speed of my road bike when I finally have to put it away for the winter. I still have a while before the snow finally arrives around here.

Like anything new in commuting it will just take a few days (or weeks, or months) to work out the kinks and find a system that works for me. I have a feeling I will be leaning heavily on this thread though for winter commute support


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Having ridden my Minnesota 2.0 on a few commutes and one fun ride, all on the road in nice weather - no snow, I can fully agree with you, it sucks big time. Compared to a skinny tire fast bike it seems like driving a school bus on the Autobahn. Just think though if you ride the fattie all through winter and try to go as fast as you can. Come spring and the road bike comes out you will just fly.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

TenSpeed said:


> I am going fatty for the winter and just rolling like blockphi mentioned. I have a set of Nates but am concerned about riding them on the pavement for fear that they will wear down fast and I will have to replace them. Mind you my commute is 8.5 miles strictly on pavement.


Last winter we had a light snow year so ~8 miles a day of my commute was on pavement with the Nates. The rear showed some wear, but the knobs are massive enough that it's going to take a long time to wear them down.

Of course, it seems like Surly tires go from slightly worn to bald overnight...

I wouldn't worry about it too much, though. Like I said, the knobs are so beefy on the Nate that it'll take some time to wear them away. Also the front will wear much slower, so simply rotate them next winter.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

block - about how many miles do you think you rode on the pavement with those Nates during the winter?


----------



## Spatialized (Aug 23, 2012)

Getting cooler in the AM and have had to bust out with knickers and arm warmers a couple of times but not yet full on. There's a nip in the sure and aspens are turning so it's coming. Not ready, but it will be a nice change.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

New winter shoes coming on Tuesday (hoping for a better fit). Got a pair of Lake 145s since they were the only shoes I could find in a real 48 (marked 50). I figure I'll run them down to 20 and add booties if I need to ride colder. If my commute was shorter (like 8 miles) I'd suck it up, but at 18 miles, there's only so much you can suck up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

Trying to guess which 40F day I'll have tomorrow. Funny how a 10% shift in humidity can mess with your wardrobe choices. Same clothes on two days and froze one day while I cooked another. Dressing lighter tomorrow and hoping I guessed right.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

It dropped to 80 here this morning during a thunderstorm - does that count as winter?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

SimpleJon said:


> It dropped to 80 here this morning during a thunderstorm - does that count as winter?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Forecast was for 50's and clear. It is currently 48F and raining. Supposed to rain until noon and dry up I guess? Probably won't happen since there is no sun in sight. Was going to ride to work today, but cold and rain with no way to dry my clothes at work for the ride home just doesn't sound that great. Not even winter yet and I am already dreading it.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

I just picked up a new set of 42nrth xerxes tires. I got through last winter with just treaded tour tires (looks almost exactly like the xerxes without the studs), but hopefully the extra cash will make me safer/faster/more better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

Not quite the cold front I expected from November but it was crappy wet/muddy and dreary so that's getting closer. I have one ride on the Lake MX 145s but not enough miles to form a valid opinion.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I really need some warmer gloves for this winter. My hands tend to get very cold. I have Pearl Izumi insulated softshell gloves, but they only keep my hands warm down to the low 30's. Suggestions for warmer ones? I'll be using drop bars, so normal pogies are a no-go.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ my Pearl Izumi lobsters do the same for some reason. Colder than that and they don't do much. Must have warmer gloves.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

They make a drop bar pogie, but I prefer the Pearl Izumi Lobster Claws. I've used them for years (down to 0F) and had no issue (other than getting sweaty much above 20F). As with feet, a big part of warmth is overall conservation of heat so a heavier blalclava and lycra helmet cover (to block vents) all help in keeping internal temps up. The one caveat here is to make sure they're long enough in the finger pocket. When I'm riding the drops the material between my thumb and first two fingers is not long enough and I feel cramped in the glove. I've got really long fingers so that's not a problem for everyone, but I would try the gloves on and push hard on the drops to see if they're long enough. Doesn't seem to be a problem on the flats or drops.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> I have that same issue. Front of my body gets cold especially my stomach, but the rest is fine. Let me know if you figure it out.


 Same here, try a fed x or other tyvek package( used of course) and use the sticky part to tape to your front on top of the base layer. Tuck the bottom part into your waistabnd.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Kleebs said:


> This will be my first winter bike commuting in northeast ohio and I'm trying to get a handle on what type of rubber to have on hand for the various conditions. My commute is 14.5 miles each way on suburban streets into downtown Cleveland. I currently ride my road bike to work which I love while the roads are clear and dry but I plan to put it on trainer duty during the winter to keep it out of the salt. This past winter I purchased a fat bike that came with a second wheelset shod with 700c x 47 tires. I also picked up a commuter at my local coop.
> 
> So here is my plan. On the days where it is clear, I'll ride the commuter which has urban hybrid tires with a little tread. I'm thinking about picking up some studded 29er tires to put on the second wheelset of the fat bike for days where ice is a distinct possibility and or packed snow. Then I have the fat wheels for fresh snow.
> 
> Anyone see any holes in my logic? I'll probably go with some nokians for the studs as they seem well thought of around here.


 One thought. Sand and salt tend to kill anything nice and metal. I run 2 dedicated winter commuters , both with studded tires. One a road bike I got for $ 30.00 and the other an old rockhopper. I much prefer to having beater bikes for the winter abuse. Maybe get a used , cheap mt bike to run studded?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I run a higher end bike all winter for the last 8 years. I have found the high end parts with a modicum of maintaince, last better than low end parts, and I don't have to ride a beater for six months of the year.


On a second note, the city through salt on all the MUP overpasses, so the bike is now covered in salt...

In the end if this means the city is going to properly maintain the overpasses this year I am all for it.

In the past the overpasses were the last things shoveled an cleaned.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Bar mitts are dope and they make a drop bar option. I did my12 mile commute in 0* last year in them. Hands felt great in a light weight glove.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

I am sure this has been argued to death somewhere, feel free to redirect me if anyone has a link.

I am considering a second bike for commuting and messing about in snow and mud, my 28mm cx tires have done better than I would have believed but they don't float much. Fat bikes are a little out of the budget, and I have some serious (for me) long hill climbs on pavement in my commute.

How much better is a 29er or 650b mtb with aggressive/ studded tires than a cx bike with narrow studs in city winter conditions? My neighborhood is on the low end of the city's snow removal priority list, and, usually has a film of glazed stuff for most of January and February. Once I hit downtown, icy patches are more of an issue than snow in the typical year. Am I just chicken?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Rustedthrough said:


> I am sure this has been argued to death somewhere, feel free to redirect me if anyone has a link.
> 
> I am considering a second bike for commuting and messing about in snow and mud, my 28mm cx tires have done better than I would have believed but they don't float much. Fat bikes are a little out of the budget, and I have some serious (for me) long hill climbs on pavement in my commute.
> 
> How much better is a 29er or 650b mtb with aggressive/ studded tires than a cx bike with narrow studs in city winter conditions? My neighborhood is on the low end of the city's snow removal priority list, and, usually has a film of glazed stuff for most of January and February. Once I hit downtown, icy patches are more of an issue than snow in the typical year. Am I just chicken?


 They're pretty good. I run CX tires mid summer on my Fargo and there's no float in gravel piles. I think the biggest advantage comes from dropping your pressures and increasing your contact patch. In heavier (glazed over) snow I like studded CX tires ability to cut through the crud. 2.2" tires will float some, but in certain conditions they'll wear you out just climbing out of and crunching back through the crust. For your conditions I opt for the 29ers.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks Forster, any particular advantage to 29er over 650b? I see a lot more tire options in 29, but everyone seems to be coming out with 650b bikes this year, so I expect there will be more tires out in the near future.

Are you suggesting studded tires on the cx and knobbies on an mtb as alternate day bikes?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Rustedthrough said:


> Thanks Forster, any particular advantage to 29er over 650b? I see a lot more tire options in 29, but everyone seems to be coming out with 650b bikes this year, so I expect there will be more tires out in the near future.
> 
> Are you suggesting studded tires on the cx and knobbies on an mtb as alternate day bikes?


 Logic makes me think the radius of a 29er is an advantage, but I don't own a 650 so that's pure speculation. If I had both to play with and I expected ice I'd stud both sets of tires. If I had to pick one it would be the 29er with studs. I have pretty good luck running without studs but I don't see a lot of ice. When I do I treat it carefully and plan on crashing on occasion. Ice is one area where flats might also displace my eggbeaters.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Rusted - look into the Framed Minnesota 2.0 or 3.0 options if you are considering a fat bike and don't want to drop a lot of cash. Not as expensive as you think they are, and they are decently equipped.

On Sale Framed Minnesota 2.0 Fat Bike 2014


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Rustedthrough said:


> Thanks Forster, any particular advantage to 29er over 650b? I see a lot more tire options in 29, but everyone seems to be coming out with 650b bikes this year, so I expect there will be more tires out in the near future.
> 
> Are you suggesting studded tires on the cx and knobbies on an mtb as alternate day bikes?


Studded all the way. You don't need a patch of ice in the dark sending you to get X-rays. I'd advocate for a 26er for a few reasons. You're more likely to go down in the winter and on a 26" bike you are closer to it. Also, tires are cheaper. For a given # of studs in a tire the stud density is higher in the smaller tire. Studs are expensive so you will either get more traction for the same price or pay more for the higher stud density in the bigger tires.

I own 2 studded 26ers, a studded 29er and a fatbike (soon to be slightly studded). If I were going to pick 1 bike it would be a studded 26er.
Little more info here. 
The Candid Cyclist: Fatbike Vs Studded 29er


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Managed to pick up some decent cold weather stuff from PricePoint last night on sale. Pearl Izumi Elite Thermal arm warmers, Pearl Izumi Barrier balaclava, some PricePoint basic tights and another set of their chamois liners for $85. I will pick up some sort of weather proof boot this weekend and I should be pretty set. Bar mitts or Pogies will be the last purchase I think.


----------



## sasu (Nov 16, 2013)

I am lucky to have several commuterable bikes so in the winter I can choose a bike with either normal tires or a bike with studded tires, depending on weather. We have several months of snow and freezing temperatures so studded tires are mandatory in practice.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

TenSpeed, I picked up some Bellweather Aqua-No booties from Nashbar last week. I haven't tested their water resistance yet, but they have made a huge difference keeping my feet warm. They were on super sale when I bought them but even normal price I think they are reasonable. Also bought Nashbar's Derby Softshell jacket and have been super impressed. Does a great job blocking the wind and is very warm. It's actually been just a touch too warm the last few days but I can't resist using new gear


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ thanks! Will check that out for sure


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> Studded all the way. You don't need a patch of ice in the dark sending you to get X-rays. I'd advocate for a 26er for a few reasons. You're more likely to go down in the winter and on a 26" bike you are closer to it. Also, tires are cheaper. For a given # of studs in a tire the stud density is higher in the smaller tire. Studs are expensive so you will either get more traction for the same price or pay more for the higher stud density in the bigger tires.
> 
> I own 2 studded 26ers, a studded 29er and a fatbike (soon to be slightly studded). If I were going to pick 1 bike it would be a studded 26er.
> Little more info here.
> The Candid Cyclist: Fatbike Vs Studded 29er


+1!! I love my new 27.5 trail bike, but even on summer trails, I have noticed it is further from the ground. Prefer the highly studded 26'r for winter commuting.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

bedwards1000 said:


> Studded all the way. You don't need a patch of ice in the dark sending you to get X-rays. I'd advocate for a 26er for a few reasons. You're more likely to go down in the winter and on a 26" bike you are closer to it. Also, tires are cheaper. For a given # of studs in a tire the stud density is higher in the smaller tire. Studs are expensive so you will either get more traction for the same price or pay more for the higher stud density in the bigger tires.
> 
> I own 2 studded 26ers, a studded 29er and a fatbike (soon to be slightly studded). If I were going to pick 1 bike it would be a studded 26er.
> Little more info here.
> The Candid Cyclist: Fatbike Vs Studded 29er


Thanks for the thoughts and the link. For my conditions, it looks like the mtb or hybrid with studs is the best winter commuter option. I'll start with studs on the cx/ touring cross before I lay down any serious cash on another bike.

I have been lusting over a fatbike, more for exploring swampy and snowy areas for fishing and hunting. I get the impression that they are great for going where I wouldn't otherwise go, but slow and heavy for routine commuting/ shopping type tasks- as compared with a more typical mtb. The Framed and Nashbar fatbikes almost change the cost equation (thanks for that link too Tenspeed). I'll try to reserve any judgement or purchases until I have a chance to demo the Kona Wo in real mud and/ or snow. My LBS has a large they will let me play with in a week or so.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a Framed Minnesota 2.0, and you are correct in your assumption that it is slow for commuting, because it really is. It is a big fat pig of a bike, weighing in at more than double my Felt and Jamis track bikes. I have ridden the 2.0 to work at least twice I think, and it was pretty slow going. They really are not designed for going fast like a road bike would. If you can live with that, the smile that it puts on your face will erase the fact that it is a fat pig sucking the life out of your legs. I smile like a little kid when I get on this thing. When the bad weather hits Michigan I will be glad that I got this thing. It rolls right over everything in its way and that is an absolute riot to witness. 

In all honesty, the 2.0 is equipped very nicely for the price tag. You can spend more and get a lighter bike of course. This thing though, hell yeah, it is a really fun ride.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't have the pogies, but I bought a pair of those lobster mittens (index finger alone, rest mitten), from the local ski/snowboard store last year. I felt awesome in those and I was riding bar bar in -9F weather. I'm surprised at how well they worked, and I was still able to shift and brake nicely.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Kleebs said:


> TenSpeed, I picked up some Bellweather Aqua-No booties from Nashbar last week. I haven't tested their water resistance yet, but they have made a huge difference keeping my feet warm. They were on super sale when I bought them but even normal price I think they are reasonable.


So I got to test the booties weather resistance last night...didn't do so hot. On one hand they still provided warmth despite being wet, but my shoes and socks were definitely wet by the time I got home. I was dumb and wore cotton socks so my feet were pretty cold once the socks got wet. The booties delayed the wetting of the feet, but didn't prevent it. Just wanted to give and FYI.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Did the water go through the booties or did it wick down your leg and sock. That's usually how my feet get soaked.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a set of the Pearl Izumi Barrier shoe covers, and to be honest, they do nothing for me. Windproof yes, but cold proof, no way. I was wondering if these would be any different but it sounds like they are not. Thanks for the review and the heads up on them Kleebs I really appreciate it!


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone use shoe covers with "normal" shoes and flat pedals?

Not sure if anyone even makes anything like that. I typically just use skate style shoes which I can ride in then just wear throughout the day, but they aren't warm enough for winter months and they don't have room for heavy socks. So I need some kind of cover, or I can switch to boots with thick wool socks.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't see why they wouldn't fit a normal shoe although if you wear a bigger size, even the XL covers might not fit. I have that issue with mine for some reason. XL and a 13 biking shoe and they are very hard to get closed up. I know skate style shoes are often much wider so they may have fit issues that way as well.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

formula4speed said:


> Does anyone use shoe covers with "normal" shoes and flat pedals?
> 
> Not sure if anyone even makes anything like that. I typically just use skate style shoes which I can ride in then just wear throughout the day, but they aren't warm enough for winter months and they don't have room for heavy socks. So I need some kind of cover, or I can switch to boots with thick wool socks.


I don't think the covers are rugged enough on the bottom for modern pinned flat pedals, since they are really designed for clipless pedals. Plus boots will be an easier on/off twice a day. How cold does it get where you are? This will influence what will work best without being overly bulky.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

Does anyone insulate the battery area of their USB rechargeable lights? My battery life seems to tank in the cold weather.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

For cold/ wet feet, I have never had better friends than these: Amazon.com: N.E.O.S Superlite Series Trekker Overshoes: Home Improvement

Wore them all last (bitterly, bitterly cold and snowy) winter while plowing snow in a skid steer, and doing everything else. The sole is grippy rubber and they are fairly light, they do need some kind of leg band to keep the tops out of the chain. If you are using platform pedals and light weight shoes, they are worth at least a look on amazon.

KentheKona, I haven't been using my lights in extreme cold yet, but I have had endless trouble with Hitachi 18v lithium ion batteries on my cordless power tools in the cold. My Makita and Milwaukee batteries seem to do just fine. With the Hitachi batteries, if I could keep them warm inside my coat when not in use they were okay until I set them down. After a few days of getting disgusted, I made booties for them out of bubble wrap mailing envelopes and duct tape. That solution was inconvenient but effective. If my L&M headlight starts giving me grief in the coming months, I will try wrapping it in 1" pipe insulation and electrical tape. I hope someone here has a better answer for you.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

KentheKona said:


> Does anyone insulate the battery area of their USB rechargeable lights? My battery life seems to tank in the cold weather.


As far as I know, the only solution to the cold impacting battery life is to overbuy initially; if you need 1 hour of light to get home, don't buy one rated for 90 minutes, because you may not get one hour out of it in the cold.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Nothing succeeds like excess. The batteries age and drop to about 1/2 to 2/3 output and the cold weather takes 1/3 to 1/2 the capacity depending on temps, so having 3 hours of battery for a one hour ride is about right.  I ask myself: would I rather carry a little extra weight on the bike or ride home without a headlight? I rest my case.  I like having 4 hours of batteries. Works well for me. A second light might work for others with internal batteries.

Rear lights aren't often an issue. The Cygolite HotShot is good for 7-8 hours in the summer, but is more like 4-5 in the winter. Still covers more than a few rides.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> I don't think the covers are rugged enough on the bottom for modern pinned flat pedals, since they are really designed for clipless pedals. Plus boots will be an easier on/off twice a day. How cold does it get where you are? This will influence what will work best without being overly bulky.


I figured the bottoms might be an issue. The coldest I commute in is usually about 25F, if it gets colder I wuss out and drive. I might just stick with boots and buy a set a shoes to keep at the office, might even be cheaper than shoe covers since I don't need anything particularly nice since I don't have to see customers.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Since you like skate shoes, you might also like something like 5.10 Impact Highs (hi-top) MTB shoes, I prefer them at 25F to boots, plus you can use them for trailriding too if you do that. They are not cheaper than boots, but more versatile and less "klunky". Five Ten - Impact High - Team Black


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

So the zipper on my lightweight shell jacket has given out. After unsuccessfully searching for an easy way to fix it (all I really need is a new slider and end stop, but even ebay is failing me) I surrendered and decided I would get a replacement.

Except that for some reason, in the time since I last bought a jacket the manufacturers have stopped making them with armpit zippers. They used to be everywhere, and they work so well, but now they're impossible to find unless you're buying something in the $200 range. That is stupid.

I wouldn't be so picky, except this is a key component of my layering system from 0C down to -30C. My old jacket worked perfectly, and I don't want to get something that will screw it up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2014)

newfangled,
I'd take it to a dry cleaners and have the zipper replaced. Zippers are cheap and most dry cleaners have someone that does alterations. We replaced my son's coat zipper last year and I think the bill was $25.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Today was a test run of some new stuff that I got and stuff that I wanted to try. Went on a 32 mile ride with a buddy. Temp was 37F, felt like 34F with the wind according to my weather app. 

Bell Slant helmet
Pearl Izumi head cover
Champion sleeveless tank top (figured that it might work as a base layer)
Specialized short sleeve jersey
Pearl Izumi Thermal arm warmers (massively on sale at Price Point)
Pearl Izumi Lobster gloves
Pearl Izumi chamois liner
Under Armour tights
Lululemon mens shorts (don't laugh - they are great shorts for riding)
Merino wool socks
Feet inside sandwich bags (tried this for the first time)
Shimano MTB shoes

For the most part, my body was fine. The arm warmers were amazing to be honest. Hands were OK until I had to take my gloves off for something, then they remained cold. Feet? That is gonna be my problem I think. The bags were fine at the start, but my feet eventually got cold, and my toes started to hurt. The wool socks are low cut, so a bit of my ankle was exposed, not sure if that is an issue or not. 37F is not that cold by any standard on this forum especially when people are commuting in the snow already in Alaska. I just want to get this sorted out before the snow flies and the temps drop. 

I will be commuting once the snow hits on the fat bike solely. I don't want to chance riding to work on a fixed gear on 23's when it is clear out and having it snow that evening and having to battle that for 8.5 miles. I will be on flats, so once I get the boots I need I should be OK. It is going to be the time in between when it is still clear out that I will have the biggest issue.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Tested the new mostly MUP route to work this morning, temps around 40- 45 depending on where you looked. This route adds almost two miles to a 12 mile run, but, it is almost free of motorists until the last three miles. I'll try it again when the MUP is completed, if it includes a ped/ bicycle bridge over the interstate, I'm in.

I tested my Bern helmet with the visor liner and without, replacing the liner with a fleece ear band from Duluth Trading Co. Much cheaper than the Bern liner, a little too warm at 40ish.

Tenspeed, that all sounds like a great lot of kit. Glad to hear it is working. As a kid in Boy Scouts I did the bags in shoes thing a few times, the only way I could make it work was to rub my feet with antiperspirant (not deodorant alone, but antiperspirant) before putting my socks on. I know it sounds silly, but, it is a cheap experiment for the in between weather. Similarly, if you can get boots with a removable liner that can dry while you are at work, they will be much warmer on the trip home than a more heavily insulated lined boot.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, I gotta ask.....why antiperspirant? What exactly did it do?


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Antiperspirant keeps the feet from sweating and the socks from getting damp from the inside. Applying a bead of the stuff to the soles of my feet has been more effective than the tops or all around, not sure why on that one.

If your socks stay dry, they are as insulating as they were when you put them on. Nothing beats dry socks.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

My socks only get wet in the summer time from sweating, and even then they are not bad. In the colder weather, I don't seem to sweat at all. After my ride today, everything that I had on was as dry as when I put it on.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

You are a very lucky cyclist indeed. If your feet are getting cold over time, without being sweaty, I wonder if the combination of socks, bags, and shoes might be constricting blood flow to your toes. Things don't have to be uncomfortably tight to squeeze insulation either.

If sweat and compression aren't the problems, you'll probably need some warmer shoes or covers. I'm sure someone will chime in with a better answer when the forum wakes up in the morning.

I am curious about the lobsters not being warm enough in that weather. I am constantly arguing with cold hands in the winter, but have been alright with nitrile dipped jersey gloves down to about 40, and neoprene insulated work gloves between 25 and 40f. I'll be interested to see what you find out.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

The lobsters are OK at that temperature. My hands were not sweating but they were not freezing either. Once I had the gloves off for a second, my hands instantly got cold, and stayed cold. Reynauds syndrome sufferer here, and that doesn't help. Poor circulation to my extremities, which explains the cold hands and feet. Since I quit smoking 13 years ago, it has gotten somewhat better but it is not gone. What works for most people in near zero conditions won't work for me in mid 30's. I have Pearl Izumi shoe covers, the full ones that go over the shoe and up the back. They don't work for me in colder weather so I didn't even bother getting them on.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

bedwards1000 said:


> Did the water go through the booties or did it wick down your leg and sock. That's usually how my feet get soaked.


I think it was a combo of wicking down the leg and road spray getting in from the holes around the sole of the shoe.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

TenSpeed said:


> I will be commuting once the snow hits on the fat bike solely. I don't want to chance riding to work on a fixed gear on 23's when it is clear out and having it snow that evening and having to battle that for 8.5 miles. I will be on flats, so once I get the boots I need I should be OK. It is going to be the time in between when it is still clear out that I will have the biggest issue.


Are you going to stay with the fat wheels all winter or swap between the fat wheelset and "fatty slims" wheelset based on conditions?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Kleebs said:


> Are you going to stay with the fat wheels all winter or swap between the fat wheelset and "fatty slims" wheelset based on conditions?


I bought the bike used so it only has the fat wheels unfortunately.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

KentheKona said:


> Does anyone insulate the battery area of their USB rechargeable lights? My battery life seems to tank in the cold weather.


The problem is that the resistance of the light probably drops in the cold. So the charge will dissipate faster. I could go into the physics of it, but I don't want to. Just know that three charge accumulates and is gotten rid of as a function of resistance and capacity and resistance is sensitive to temperature.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

NDD, not to force the science (or the scientific discussion), but:

If the light were on in a warmer place (indoors or in a pocket) for a few minutes before being used on the bike, would the heat from the discharging battery and the limited waste heat from the bulb be able to maintain the resistance? Would this work better if the battery and housing were insulated?

I may be very wrong here. If so, I would love to know why before I find myself out there with dead lamps.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

That's a good question, and I wish I knew the answer. My guess would be initially that it would help, and you'd do better to just never let it get cold. I'm supposing that most charge is lost before the light heats up. 

That said I don't know what kind of heat these lights are generating. My physics professor measure the resistance of an incandescent bulb cold and hot and after being on the resistance jumped up by a factor of about four, which made the time it took dissipate charge about four times longer than we had expected because we measure it cold.

I suppose that if the light is cold and heats up sufficiently, much of the charge could be lost while the system heats up. I presume that the outside environment has a more profound effect, though, and it would only work so well. Remember, the light is not a closed system, because it exists and operates in the cold air, which is something of a sink for all that excess heat energy your light puts out. 

I dunno, I'm a pretty mediocre scientist, or I usually feel like I am. So take it with a grain of salt. More of a biologist than a physicists anyway.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

NDD, I don't suppose your physics prof would be interested in updating his/ her experiment with a cree LED? You may not be a physicist, but for those of us in the humanities, any reality check is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

newfangled said:


> So the zipper on my lightweight shell jacket has given out. After unsuccessfully searching for an easy way to fix it (all I really need is a new slider and end stop, but even ebay is failing me) I surrendered and decided I would get a replacement.
> 
> Except that for some reason, in the time since I last bought a jacket the manufacturers have stopped making them with armpit zippers. They used to be everywhere, and they work so well, but now they're impossible to find unless you're buying something in the $200 range. That is stupid.
> 
> I wouldn't be so picky, except this is a key component of my layering system from 0C down to -30C. My old jacket worked perfectly, and I don't want to get something that will screw it up.


I have found (here in VT) that on hardshell (waterproof) jackets, pitzips are mandatory, but that softshells are more forgiving and have a wider comfort range without needing to pit-unzip. Unless you need it to work in a downpour, you might be surprised by the softshell's performance.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ honestly, I use my hardshell with a thin merino baselayer down to about 0F, and below that I add a fleece. I think (perhaps incorrectly) that a softshell would keep me much warmer than I want.

After hitting 3 bike/multisport shops (I was also sortof hunting for a new helmet) I ended up going to a running store and found an updated version of my old jacket - the new one has side pockets instead of one completely useless pocket in the middle of the back! I've macguyvered the old one back together with a snap at the base of the zipper, so I'll keep it around as a backup.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Oh good, hope that works. "Softshell" is hard to judge without feeling, the bike or aerobic sport ones are typically pretty lightweight and run cooler (or wider range) for me than a waterproof layer. "Thick" softshells like you might want for standing around waiting to ice climb might be too warm on the bike.

If I recall, you run pretty hot (minimal layers), so perhaps you would not like them.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

When you're done commuting, fatbike fun in NH https://www.facebook.com/moosebrookfatbikerace

Bedwards & RollingRunner, are you going this year?


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

@ rustedthrough, just thought of it. Batteries rely on a chemical reaction. Ultimately chemical reactions occur more slowly in the cold, which probably has more to do with the dying light when it's on. If your light is sitting out in the cold it will discharge more quickly when not in use. 

Realized that point and did a little searching for info. So yeah, just keep your battery warm until you ride and it'll probably be as good as it'll get in the cold weather.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Some have carried the battery on their person inside at least the outer layers of clothing. It does make for the umbilical cord/battery cable issue, though. Li-ion can fail in a dramatic fire, so I would not chance this with the cheap Chinese battery packs.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^my Garmin astro gps/dog.tracker does not.like lithium primary (non rechargeable) AA's...it reads low battery even though they are new. Anybody understand this?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

NDD said:


> @ rustedthrough, just thought of it. Batteries rely on a chemical reaction. Ultimately chemical reactions occur more slowly in the cold, which probably has more to do with the dying light when it's on. If your light is sitting out in the cold it will discharge more quickly when not in use.
> 
> Realized that point and did a little searching for info. So yeah, just keep your battery warm until you ride and it'll probably be as good as it'll get in the cold weather.


Close the amphour capacity of a battery is not materially affected by temperature...however the voltage is.

All batteries have an optimal temperature range. Below this optimum the batery voltage falls with decreasing temperature.

Devices require a certain voltage to perform as per design....this doesn't follow any particular pattern with temperture...however modern devices (LED bike lights) have a cutoff voltage to protect the batteries...this is often not temperature compensated, so a lot of useable amphours are lost and cold temps.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Lithium primary cells start out with a higher terminal voltage (1.65V) than standard alkaline batteries(1.5V). It could be that it is reporting a low battery because it is confused and it is really a high battery. Brand new batteries could have even higher voltages. You could run them in a flashlight to knock the freshness out of them and see if the problem goes away. Not really a solution but a test.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

Winter (officially or otherwise) is here in the Great Plains. 12F, -4F windchills, snow and ice. Glad I only rode the 11 mile commute and not the whole 17.5. I think the open country would have been brutal today. Still need to find a face cover that directs my breath away from my classes.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Forster said:


> Winter (officially or otherwise) is here in the Great Plains. 12F, -4F windchills, snow and ice. Glad I only rode the 11 mile commute and not the whole 17.5. I think the open country would have been brutal today. Still need to find a face cover that directs my breath away from my classes.


I use goggles and a wool scarf when the temps drop that low. Find goggles that are well ventilated (sliding vents are boss) and the fogging issue goes away. My goggles never fog, even when the scarf is tucked under them for no skin exposure.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

I always bring my lights into the house or off the bike to keep them climate controlled, so if I'm reading this science talk right that's as good as I can do?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

OK - I think that I am good to go now for winter commuting. Picked up a pair of waterproof Wolverine boots that are waterproof and 600g Thinsulate and were $50 off as well. I was hoping for more like 800 or 1000 but those in my size were completely gone. People go nuts here when it starts getting cold, and if you don't get what you need you won't get it as the stores will be sold out. North Face Guardian gloves that are rated to go into the very cold temperatures. Also went nuts and got a pair of Oakley Ambush ski goggles with persimmon lenses. They had other brands there but compared to these the others felt really cheap and I learned a long time ago, buy once, cry once. Get what you want if you can afford it and just move on. 

I am hoping for a not so crazy winter this year, but am preparing for the worst. Currently 31F and light flurries earlier. The forecast for the next week calls for temperatures right around freezing as the high with decent chances for snow. I think that I will take the fat bike tomorrow and give some of this stuff a test run to see how it performs.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

Its 0*F with flurries and 3" on the ground currently in Denver. I'm about to head out for my commute. Gonna be fun.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

I had a lot of trouble with my safety glasses fogging. This stuff has worked better than it has a right to:
http://www.rei.com/search?query=cat+crap


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

I can't figure out what to wear to keep my feet comfortable. Last night was our first snow storm of the season. I was wearing wool socks under normal socks in my normal MTB spd shoes with booties over them. They were fine for the first 10 miles or so but by the end my feet were wet and thus freezing. Anyone have suggestions? Do I just need to switch to flats and wear normal winter boots?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I did that as a trial yesterday, and it worked. Winter boots and flats. I hated every second of it but it kept my feet warm. Trying SPD shoes and a different sock set up for todays commute but it will be dry.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Kleebs said:


> I can't figure out what to wear to keep my feet comfortable. Last night was our first snow storm of the season. I was wearing wool socks under normal socks in my normal MTB spd shoes with booties over them. They were fine for the first 10 miles or so but by the end my feet were wet and thus freezing. Anyone have suggestions? Do I just need to switch to flats and wear normal winter boots?


SH-MW81 - OFF-ROAD - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO

I get about 45 mins at -30C

Damned water proof too


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Kleebs, were your feet wet from the snow or from sweat? If it is sweat, try rubbing your feet with antiperspirant before you set out. If they are getting wet from the outside, plastic bags over the socks/ under the shoes, or fancy booties are worth a shot.

I ride flats with my work/ hiking boots and shift my foot position to make my toes work on the level ground. It may be all mind games, but so far, it seems to thaw the toes. I'm wondering (never been clipped in) if the spd's etc limit your toe movement. My feet have never been colder than when walking around in damp inflexible Vibram soled logging boots.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Rustedthrough said:


> Kleebs, were your feet wet from the snow or from sweat? If it is sweat, try rubbing your feet with antiperspirant before you set out. If they are getting wet from the outside, plastic bags over the socks/ under the shoes, or fancy booties are worth a shot.


It's definitely a snow/road spray issue. As posted in the daily commute thread, I think it's an issue of the water wicking down my tights and under my booties onto my socks. Tomorrow I will wear my gore-tex hiking pants a try over my tights to keep the water off all together. I just hope it doesn't make me too hot. The experimentation continues.

For Christmas my wife and inlaws are going to pitch in together to get me a pair of the Lake MXZ-303 winter spd shoes so the problem should be temporary.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

Kleebs said:


> It's definitely a snow/road spray issue. As posted in the daily commute thread, I think it's an issue of the water wicking down my tights and under my booties onto my socks. Tomorrow I will wear my gore-tex hiking pants a try over my tights to keep the water off all together. I just hope it doesn't make me too hot. The experimentation continues.
> 
> For Christmas my wife and inlaws are going to pitch in together to get me a pair of the Lake MXZ-303 winter spd shoes so the problem should be temporary.


 Are you wearing your tights over your booties or under? I wear two pairs normally (when it's really cold) Pearl Amfibs on the outside and Thermal Fleece on the inside. In wet weather the outer pair always goes over the shoe/boot/bootie. If they won't fit, I'd consider an inside/out gator (might be able to use an old pair of tights cut down) that go inside the tights but layer over the boot/bootie top.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Have any of you had your hydration bladder freeze so that you can't suck any water out of it? This happened to me on my ride last Saturday evening. The only thing I could do was suck water out of the back of the pack, where you put the water in, which was very inconvenient. I guess these hydration packs aren't made for the really cold weather.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I've had watter bottles freeze solid that were in my jersey pockets.


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

If it froze in the tube you can try blowing into it after you drink. It also helps to have it under at least your outer layer. I think they also make some insulated sleeves you can put on the tube.

6F with 20mph winds, supposed to be up to 30mph on the way home. My route tends to be with the wind so it was like being on an ebike going out. Not really looking forward to the return. 

I had some credit with the LBS and bought the Revelate Expedition pogies this past spring. I like the moose mitts but they were only able to get me down to 0F with heavy mittens. After that I had to take drastic measures. I have now had several days to try them out and really like them. Combined with carbon bars and levers I have been able to use a light mitten and even was ok for one ride with some wool liner gloves. I have raynauds so am very happy I have found something that should work all winter. They dont cinch as tight on the bars as the moose mitts so I stuffed my heavy mittens in the gap which works well. They are warmer and accessible if I need to use them.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

0F this moring, but supposed to be up around freezing this afternoon.



__
https://flic.kr/p/p9xRxh


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

BCTJ said:


> Have any of you had your hydration bladder freeze so that you can't suck any water out of it? This happened to me on my rise last Saturday evening. The only thing I could do was suck water out of the back of the pack, where you put the water in, which was very inconvenient. I guess these hydration packs aren't made for the really cold weather.


 I've got insulated sleeves and they don't help in extreme cold any more than they keep the water in the tube cold during the summer. Blowing your tube clear (as previously mentioned) is the standard solution set. If you're bladder is freezing you can add a hand warmer to the bag or use a small camelbak inside your jacket. If I use a tucked camelbak, I route the tube/mouthpiece under my jacket also and use the mouthpiece with a cap (like the military style camelbaks come with) to keep water from dripping on me during the ride..


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

+1 on both of these tips. It's usually the line that freezes. I wear mine under my outer layer down to 0F with no problems. In those conditions with the tube outside it will freeze in minutes.


scubaklook said:


> If it froze in the tube you can try blowing into it after you drink. It also helps to have it under at least your outer layer. I think they also make some insulated sleeves you can put on the tube.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

BCTJ said:


> Have any of you had your hydration bladder freeze so that you can't suck any water out of it? This happened to me on my ride last Saturday evening. The only thing I could do was suck water out of the back of the pack, where you put the water in, which was very inconvenient. I guess these hydration packs aren't made for the really cold weather.


Get one of the unbottles by Camelbak, it has a neoprene sleeve to keep the water pouch cooler in the summer or warmer in the winter. Of course, if you're riding all day and it's that cold you still may encounter a freezing.

Just read through the few previous posts concerning this point, all good advice. One additional option would be to wear the camelbak inside your coat and of course insulate the line as well.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Kleebs said:


> I can't figure out what to wear to keep my feet comfortable. Last night was our first snow storm of the season. I was wearing wool socks under normal socks in my normal MTB spd shoes with booties over them. They were fine for the first 10 miles or so but by the end my feet were wet and thus freezing. Anyone have suggestions? Do I just need to switch to flats and wear normal winter boots?


I struggled with this question too. I started with some neoprene booties They worked great for me when the temps start out as low as 20 degrees but heat up before the evening commute home. I like that I can peel them off once things have warmed up.

That said last week when the morning temp was the high and things just got colder as the day went on, I knew I needed something better.

As luck would have it, I had to drive my Mother done to Co Springs Saturday. Our route took us post the Colordao Cyclist store so we stopped in and I tired on some Lake MXZ 303's. Largest size they had were 8's, which JUST fit. They were very warm and cozy with just a pair of my Summer socks on so I took a pair home.

I tried them out on a ride yesterday that was right at 2 hours long. Started out in the teens when I left home and warmed up into the lower 20's when I got home. Same Summer socks and my feet were feeling great. I'd have liked a tad more room and probably should have gotten a wide size to allow for thicker socks but even so my feet did not suffer. Best $259 I EVER spent.

They allowed me to take this wonderful ride yesterday:










With my feet being as big as they are, I couldn't imagine riding with a pair of ordinary winter boots. My instep would be hitting the crank arms on every stroke. It would drive me crazy. Maybe not quite as much as hurting toes however.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Of course I'm too warm in my non athletic wear. But hey you use what you can afford and I can afford what I already have. Extremities are great, but I find my core gets a bit cozy, then sweaty. Maybe I'll ditch the A-frame for a few weeks. 

Long underwear, cargo pants, and hiking boots with thick socks rules, though.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Temperature in the Teens today (oy vey!). Went out with my upgraded Pugs (Tubeless, D5/D4), and the ride was pretty good... but my fingers got COLD. Installed the pogies tonight; should be doing better tomorrow.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

BCTJ said:


> Have any of you had your hydration bladder freeze so that you can't suck any water out of it? This happened to me on my ride last Saturday evening. The only thing I could do was suck water out of the back of the pack, where you put the water in, which was very inconvenient. I guess these hydration packs aren't made for the really cold weather.


I have been using hydration packs for years snowboarding, one trick I've found is when you are done taking a drink, blow back into the tube so the water in the mouthpiece/tube flows back to the reservoir. Usually this cures the problem and what little water is left in the tube freezes but you can still get some flow going and continue drinking.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Fugging cold, -22 centigrade.
Balaclava, goggles and facemask, gloves inside pogies, goretex socks inside motorcycle boots.
Overkill for today, but as good a day as many to try the heavier duty gear on.

I'd forgotten how absolutely dead tires can feel at this temp, anyone have suggestions for a non-studded tire?
Running schwalbe marathon xr's now, and my studdies are schwalbes too, as ough as they are, they feel like hell on the roads.
But I've been batting my eyelashes in the general direction of those continental top contact winters...


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

I really like continental tires. Personal opinion, really, but mountain king and race king I have tried and liked.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Rolling along on my way to work this morning on my Pugsley... what do I see in the snow, but the unmistakable treads of Bud and Lou. There is another fatbike somewhere in my neighborhood...


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

^Did you follow them to their home?


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

NDD said:


> ^Did you follow them to their home?


Alas, I did not have the time.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

evandy said:


> Alas, I did not have the time.


You must find, capture, and tame the fat bike.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Today before I left for work. 19F and 30mph gusts. New jacket from REI (Novara brand). All I had was a t shirt on underneath it. Sweating when I got to work. Excellent purchase!!


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

17 degrees with 25 mph winds this morning. Instead of cycling tights and battling the spd shoes that haven't worked for me yet this winter, I opted for long johns under my goretex rain pants that I had from my backpacking days, with wool socks and hiking boots. I was much warmer with this set up. I hate riding on flats with boots, but until I get some lake mxz303s for xmas, this will be my go to. I hate cold feet more. I have concluded that my gloves just aren't warm enough though. I'll have to pick up a warmer pair.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Kleebs said:


> I hate riding on flats with boots, but until I get some lake mxz303s for xmas, this will be my go to.
> 
> I hate cold feet more. I have concluded that my gloves just aren't warm enough though. I'll have to pick up a warmer pair.


You will love the Lakes. I got mine last weekend and my footsies were toasty warm with the temps in the teens.

Believe it r not, I go a pair of Winter Ski type gloves at home Depot for $9.99 a few weeks ago. They work better than any other pair of winter bike gloves I have tried. I wear the in the morning when temps are in the 20's and change to a pair of full finger MTB gloves for the evening ride home when the temp hits the 40's & 50's.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

North Face Glacier gloves from the sporting goods store that rhymes with Rick's but is censored on this forum. My hands are drenched in sweat when they come off and no gloves ever keep my hands warm, except for these.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

z1r said:


> ... ride home when the temp hits the 40's & 50's.


Wait, that's not winter! 

In all seriousness, I am jealous of that warmth.

I keep toying with the idea of the lakes, but no one seems to wear them for long (like, an hour ride) below 10F, and in Wisconsin, we have a fair number of winter mornings that makes 10 look almost balmy. Someday, maybe...


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

My ride on Saturday started out in the low teens. I rode 2 hours and was fine. If I could have gotten a half size larger I could have squeezed in some wool socks and I'm sure I would have fine in last week's single digit weather but alas, size 48 was all they had.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

Shot from my ride home as I was passing over the river downtown. My marshals snow pants and fleece onsie kept me nice and warm on the ride home.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

z1r said:


> I struggled with this question too. I started with some neoprene booties They worked great for me when the temps start out as low as 20 degrees but heat up before the evening commute home. I like that I can peel them off once things have warmed up.
> 
> That said last week when the morning temp was the high and things just got colder as the day went on, I knew I needed something better.
> 
> ...


Ha, I knew I recognized that bench and view. Was just up there yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

First "Freezing Rain" ride of the year tomorrow. Debating between the Conti Race Kings or the Geax Saguaros. Probably going with the harder Saguaros at a lower PSI. Seriously considering wearing older stuff to avoid tearing up new winter gear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

No real rain until the last 4 miles so the "no fender" gamble almost worked. Not bad though, more concerned about the "antifreeze" the city pretreated the streets with splashing on my bike. I'm pretty carefree with dirt/mud/nature getting on the bike, always worried about the man-made stuff. I guess we'll see how it plays out over time.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ quick wipe down after your ride? Anything helps!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

It was above freezing so I sprayed it down. Had to get the grit off anyway. Plus another coat leather conditioner on the Brooks.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Gloves have been a problem for me, both at work and at play. I've had some really good wind/ waterproof gloves, but the liners always pull out with my fingers leaving me struggling to poke the digits back in with a chopstick/ butterknife/ stick or whatever I have at hand.

Someone (maybe several someones) here suggested windstopper gloves with a separate wool liner. Thank you. The liner gloves dry quickly and I can carry a spare pair in my pocket. So far, temps around 25- 35f, this has been excellent.

Does anyone know of better liners for colder weather? The Italian military wool ones from the Sportsman's Guide seem like they will be good down to about 15-20 in this setup, but i may be overly optimistic. I wear the same liners under leather gloves for construction and farm work, they could be warmer in that context.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

hey rustedthrough, get pogies!
or barmitts, moose mitts, hippo hands.
whatever they're called, they work! I'm running very lightweight gloves under mine.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks byknuts, I'll look into pogies for the bike. 

I'm still hoping for a perfect solution to cold hands while logging and while biking. Haven't figured out how pogies will fit the chainsaws or the animals pulling the logging arch.

Would I need to take the barmitts to class, or are they pretty safe on campuses?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I might have squeaked out the ride home if I'd left 30 minutes earlier, but the snow went berserk and after about 50 minutes and 4 miles I gave up and waited for the last bus. Did I mention I got pulled over by the cops, and then let go? Then everything went sideways and the snow came down in snowballs I swear. 

On the bus I learned it was not going as far as where my car was parked because they could not make it up the hill, and the City said the plows would not be by for 3 hours. So I had to walk and push the last bit, which normally would be ten minutes, but the snow stuck to everything and the wheels stopped turning. I finally made it to my car and the snow was falling faster than I could brush it off. 

The remaining 4 mile drive was actually the scariest part, but with AWD & new snows I had great traction - as long as nobody came down the unplowed hill and I kept the speed up, but I was also concerned about downed trees with the heavy wet snow. Luckily I only met only one car - and no trees - and that was in a flatter section so we passed OK. At least since it was unplowed I got into my driveway OK and whew, up to the top. There is at least a foot of new snow up here.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Epic commute! 

It was just pouring here. My wife was at an appointment so she stopped back at work and picked me up for the ride home. Bragging rights is the only positive that ride would have had and it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2014)

More often than not, it feels like "bragging rights" over powers common sense for me. Rode in this morning with a sinus headache out of the gate. Felt pretty miserable most of the way in. The only plus (bragging about being stupid aside) is that exercise usually clears my sinus quicker than meds do. The Fargo never seems to mind.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The power is back on for me in VT, still over 8000 without, though, and down in the teens tonight. A few pics from what I'm calling the storm with no name.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

i havent commuted since wednesday last week. Its been so mild, all the snow we had sunk and the paths are clear. Awesome for commuting i just have no drive to ride, sick of it taking so long geared up and my 24 speed 26er feels so slow compared to my 29er. this extra 20 minutes to ride over summer is annoying me.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Gotta just do it, and forget about the speed. Just get on the bike, and drive to ride will be back. Some days it is hard to get out there, but if you do, once you get there, you will be glad that you did!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I hear you on speed. In the summer on a road bike I can almost manage 30 minutes. On a lousy winter day on the roads I'm starting to push an hour with the heavy bike, studded tires, extra clothing... This morning through tough trails it was 1 hour, 35 minutes. Partially self imposed but the trails were much slower than I was hoping.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

The bike for me is the biggest thing. My fixed gear bikes weigh in at 16/8 and 18/2. My fat bike? Clearing 35 lbs. Slow rolling, feels like an absolute tank out there on the pavement. I hate the gears and the freewheel. The cold air, the extra clothing, the boots, the heavy gloves, the wind smashing against my face....it makes it hard to breathe let alone pedal. Have to just keep turning them though, and in the end it is worth it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm living on autopilot some mornings. When the windchill packs my sinus and waters my eyes, it's good to know that I instinctively turn and stop when required. My clothes and bike are always ready to go so it the weather is reasonable I'm a go. I don't think too much about the encumberance of all the gear, only focus on the feeling of being at work after a good ride. Some days I'll admit I ride in so I can live in "I rode in today in terrible weather because I'm a 'cyclist martyr'" mode, but days like today (20F, low winds, dry), it's just really enjoyable.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

For those of you having issues with slow rolling in snow, have you thought about skinnier tires?

Here's my thinking (and it rings true for other vehicles, e.g. rally cars in snow) the skinnier tire has less surface area to push the snow and cuts through loose snow to gain traction underneath. For a biking example: I ride with some folks on singletrack in a city park, the trails freeze and are snow packed most of the year. On my cross bike with 40c tires I out pace everyone on a MTB or fat bike, even with fresh snow over the hard pack.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Forster said:


> I'm living on autopilot some mornings. When the windchill packs my sinus and waters my eyes, it's good to know that I instinctively turn and stop when required. My clothes and bike are always ready to go so it the weather is reasonable I'm a go. I don't think too much about the encumberance of all the gear, only focus on the feeling of being at work after a good ride. Some days I'll admit I ride in so I can live in "I rode in today in terrible weather because I'm a 'cyclist martyr'" mode, but days like today (20F, low winds, dry), it's just really enjoyable.


You want to walk in to work and be there all day with the Rule #9 plastered all over you. No problem with that.  I have done the same before.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

rogbie said:


> For those of you having issues with slow rolling in snow, have you thought about skinnier tires?
> 
> Here's my thinking (and it rings true for other vehicles, e.g. rally cars in snow) the skinnier tire has less surface area to push the snow and cuts through loose snow to gain traction underneath. For a biking example: I ride with some folks on singletrack in a city park, the trails freeze and are snow packed most of the year. On my cross bike with 40c tires I out pace everyone on a MTB or fat bike, even with fresh snow over the hard pack.


I have ridden both a mountain bike on 2.0s and a fat bike on 4.0's in the snow, and I will take the fat bike every day. Slower yes, but to me, more stable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

rogbie said:


> For those of you having issues with slow rolling in snow, have you thought about skinnier tires?
> 
> Here's my thinking (and it rings true for other vehicles, e.g. rally cars in snow) the skinnier tire has less surface area to push the snow and cuts through loose snow to gain traction underneath. For a biking example: I ride with some folks on singletrack in a city park, the trails freeze and are snow packed most of the year. On my cross bike with 40c tires I out pace everyone on a MTB or fat bike, even with fresh snow over the hard pack.


 The problem is really related to weight/surface area/traction issue with all bikes. In a rally car, (two or four-wheel drive) when the tire spins it generally pulls the car in the direction of travel and the car doesn't fall over. With bikes, in some cases you're far better off getting to the surface and getting bite, in others you're better off with float. On the extremes, if you have 6" of powder with ice underneath, you're probably better off with a studded skinny because the fat tire is sinking anyway and now your on compressed powder over ice. If you have 12" of crusted snow, you're probably better off floating on top (if you can) so you're not expending energy "Ice-Breaking". I see the same issue with skis. When I cross country ski on powder I want to cut to the base and use packed snow. When I'm on crusted (especially if it's crusted above the tip of my ski) I want to float (for a number of reasons). I'm thinking through a Fat-XC ski idea for that very reason (thinking 5'x6" ski/snowshoe combination).


----------



## minte (Sep 26, 2013)

I have this love/hate relationship with winter commuting. Here in Minnesota we had several warm (40 degree) and wet days that were pretty nice last week. today it got cold again (9 degrees) but boy was it beautiful!

The sun came out, and the moisture is freezing out of the air (I think you call it hoar frost), so riding in today felt like being surrounded by millions of bits of electric light. It was stunning!

That's how winter riding is here; there isn't a middle ground. Its either an amazing, transcendental experience or its so miserable that you wish you'd have stayed home. I went out fat biking a few weeks back, after the first snowfall this year. The trail was dark and perfectly quiet; just me zipping down a tunnel of snow on my bike. It made me realize how much I missed winter. The next ride will probably have me wondering why I ever choose to live in such a cold dark place.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

minte said:


> The sun came out, and the moisture is freezing out of the air (I think you call it hoar frost), so riding in today felt like being surrounded by millions of bits of electric light. It was stunning!


Very Beautiful

Hoar Frost is the long thin crystals on fences or trees...

in the air we call it ice fog

Ice fog is also known as ice-crystal fog, frozen fog, and frost fog. What ever the name, this fog is composed of the suspended particles of ice that occur at very low temperatures -- usually below -30°C. This type of fog happens in clear, calm weather in high latitudes such as Northern Canada. The sun is usually visible, sometimes with a halo.
From Environment Canada

When the crystals are in the air we call it ice fog


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

TenSpeed said:


> I have ridden both a mountain bike on 2.0s and a fat bike on 4.0's in the snow, and I will take the fat bike every day. Slower yes, but to me, more stable.


All depends on the snow conditions...if the fat bike is floating and the thin bike is effectively cutting down to a consolidated layer.. then the thin bike is more stable.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

jeffscott said:


> Very Beautiful
> 
> Hoar Frost is the long thin crystals on fences or trees...
> 
> ...


Anybody else heard the term "Pogonip"? Or was that just grandma making things up back in the day? Native American roots, I've heard, but it seems like there's a lot of different terms for the stuff depending on your region. Kind of like "soda," "coke," or "pop."

Whatever it's called It is super cool.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^We had some in VT last weekend...


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

jeffscott said:


> All depends on the snow conditions...if the fat bike is floating and the thin bike is effectively cutting down to a consolidated layer.. then the thin bike is more stable.


Only in fresh snow. You get into the rutted garbage on the road and the left over stuff the plows leave, and you fight it all the way.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> Only in fresh snow. You get into the rutted garbage on the road and the left over stuff the plows leave, and you fight it all the way.


That's where momentum plays a role. Think riding through a sand pit that is soft over hard. The front end will move around but you can't fight it, just let it float and keep the hammer down. Position body weight toward the back, and don't sit on the saddle, ride in the saddle absorbing the inconsistencies with your legs, back and arms. Core strength helps a lot, too.

But ride what makes you smile.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

TenSpeed said:


> Only in fresh snow. You get into the rutted garbage on the road and the left over stuff the plows leave, and you fight it all the way.


No in car snot very often a very narrow tire 25mm will cut through and work better...all the bike couriers use them all winter in downtown car snot around here.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

jeffscott said:


> No in car snot very often a very narrow tire 25mm will cut through and work better...all the bike couriers use them all winter in downtown car snot around here.


Around here there are several bike couriers on Pugsleys....so there!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

My bike has held up very well so far this winter, except for my chain. My chain seemed to be nearly inflexible after my ride last night and it keeps getting jammed. I guess I'll have to start oiling it down after every ride.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

I'm new to bike commuting in general but especially winter commuting. Thankfully so far this MN winter has been mild enough that I can get by with my stocking cap, hoodie, down jacket & on the colder days a set of sleep pants under my jeans & some fuzzy socks. I do think I took out the bottom bracket bearings in my winter commuter, but I already have a second set ready to go (its a cheap Magna Fix-D so if I only get a year oh well). Thinking of a fat bike for next year, just not sure which one yet.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Pet peeve of mine

Cyclist confronts driver over iced-up windscreen after near miss (video) - Cycling Weekly


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, at least this study only turned the temp down to 46F, perhaps we are burning more calories in real winter temps. A good reminder not to overcompensate on calories though...

Exercise to Lose Weight? Stay Warm
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/24/exercise-to-lose-weight-stay-warm/?_r=0


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Well, that kind of contradicts the info in this article. 
5 Reasons to Ride Outside This Winter | Bicycling

I have the same pet peeve about dumbasses who wipe a little hole to see through and then go hurdling down the road. I saw one yesterday. Only the front windshield cleared, sides and back window covered in snow.

My other pet peeve that I just saw are the people who pull out of somewhere, floor it to get up to 60 and then IMMEDIATELY need to slam on the brakes because there is a stoplight. I know they are trying to prove how cool they are but it only makes them look like idiots.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> My other pet peeve that I just saw are the people who pull out of somewhere, floor it to get up to 60 and then IMMEDIATELY need to slam on the brakes because there is a stoplight. I know they are trying to prove how cool they are but it only makes them look like idiots.


They especially look like idiots when you can coast right by them as the light turns green.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Doze Be Da Onze


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I know someone that got a ticket for the peephole issue. I think most people have done it a few times, but it's a bad idea. I feel bad now if my windshield isn't totally clean


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone using a snowboarding helmet for winter riding? I got two pairs of Smith Goggles for Xmas but they won't fit with my regular helmet worn properly.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am looking for one as well. Purchased some Oakley goggles. I will let you know what I find.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Smith makes mtb helments that fit goggles. Are you trying the goggles under your current helment or over? I put my goggles over the hemlent with the goggles clasp sitting on the back part of the helment. Hard to explain. Just had to play around with the straps to get the goggles to stay.

*I know helment is spelled helmet. Just can't not; blame the Snob.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Tried both ways, can't get mine to stay put. I know that the sporting goods store that rhymes with Rick's carries some because I have seen them. Going this weekend to what they offer.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Look at Bern helments, too. They make helments with summer/winter inserts and should fit goggles on most of their helments.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

Ordered a Smith Optics Holt Helmet. Seems to fit the bill, now if it fits my head.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Forster said:


> Ordered a Smith Optics Holt Helmet. Seems to fit the bill, now if it fits my head.


Was at the sporting goods store that rhymes with Rick's, and they had these!! I tried one on and wanted to get it, but they only had black. My Oakley goggles are white as are two of my bikes. The vanity in me simply would not allow this, so I picked up a Giro Encore 2 in matte white. Fits pretty well. Going to test ride with it on the last commute of the year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

TenSpeed said:


> Was at the sporting goods store that rhymes with Rick's, and they had these!! I tried one on and wanted to get it, but they only had black. My Oakley goggles are white as are two of my bikes. The vanity in me simply would not allow this, so I picked up a Giro Encore 2 in matte white. Fits pretty well. Going to test ride with it on the last commute of the year.


 Mine is coming in Gunmetal Gray (so almost black) but I anticipate covering it with hi-vis reflective tape, perhaps spelling out "Don't Clip me Bro!" as an homage to the Taser Guy's "Don't Taze me Bro". I thought it was interesting that the internal padding can be modified to allow summer use although I've no intention of wearing during warm seasons.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

Ugh, this winter has been rough for me. I think the abuse on the bike is starting to compound and it just needs a major overhaul.

Yesterday, sucked a stick into the rear spokes and destroyed my rear fender. Happened about half way to work, luckily I was able to get to work. Garaging the bike until I get a new set of fenders, I'm not taking salty road spray.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Forster said:


> Mine is coming in Gunmetal Gray (so almost black) but I anticipate covering it with hi-vis reflective tape, perhaps spelling out "Don't Clip me Bro!" as an homage to the Taser Guy's "Don't Taze me Bro". I thought it was interesting that the internal padding can be modified to allow summer use although I've no intention of wearing during warm seasons.


Yeah that kind of helmet in the summer, maybe for skateboarding. Cycling? Not a chance. I picked up a skateboard style helmet that was massively on sale at Jenson, so much that I couldn't pass it up. Black, fits pretty well, decently comfortable. Might as well have a gas line running into it because it is an absolute oven. The ventilation is poor for cycling.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

Got the new helmet set-up and Monday will mark my first commute of the year. For 2015 I my only resolution is to have more resolve. Ride on more marginal days, yell at more drivers and generally treat the trek to work as my own personal race course.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Curious to see how the helmet works out. I have used mine twice already, and it is really nice. Goggles kind of give me tunnel vision which I am not crazy about, but they keep my eyes from tearing up and that helps. Wishing you the best for 2015.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

How often do you guys clean your frames because of road salt? Should I be wiping down the frame after every ride? Friggin hate that stuff, corrodes everything.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2015)

I use Nu-Finish 2000 on everything (Cranks/bars/levers...) two coats once a year so I can usually wait until temps climb above freezing to wash the bike.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

formula4speed said:


> How often do you guys clean your frames because of road salt? Should I be wiping down the frame after every ride? Friggin hate that stuff, corrodes everything.


depends on how much salt...if I let mine go much more than 3 weeks then its trouble down the line. I use lots of wax etc as well.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Our local Lifestyle magazine (I think that's what you'd call it) has a nice little article on winter cycling in this month's issue:

Powder Pedalling | Avenue Edmonton Magazine


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

formula4speed said:


> How often do you guys clean your frames because of road salt? Should I be wiping down the frame after every ride? Friggin hate that stuff, corrodes everything.


Once a week is more realistic and keeps things in check. I might try (and likely fail) to be more fussy with a new steel ride, but I think something you will actually be able to do is more beneficial than an unrealistic goal that is dropped.

Edit: taking "guys" liberally - Barb


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Got some bar mitts from my in-laws for my birthday today. Really excited to try them out this week. They are the flatbar/MTB style, which will work for the fat bike, but I may need to get some of the drop bar style when I finally finish my commuter build.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Got the fat bike out for a nice ride today. Sunny and 30F? Yesterday I think it hit 12F. Hit the MUP and did some off road exploring as well. Felt really good to be on the bike again.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Any thoughts on the best value in snow/ slush fenders to mount over 29er Nicotines?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

This will make sense mostly to Canadians:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Pretty funny here in VT too.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Newf, I shared that with our VT Bikecommuters on FB, and one guy not only grew up watching the show in Canada, but said that is his buddy Dale in Halifax! Small world.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ that's pretty funny. Does VT get CBC on TV? This is a riff on what's basically an "iconic" bunch of short little nature documentaries that were unavoidable in the 80s: https://m.youtube.com/results?q=hinterland who's who&sm=1


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Not sure, as I cancelled my sat TV a month ago and can't get sh*t without it. I know the Canadian stations are popular for watching the Olympics, but can't recall if that is CBC or ???


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

13-1/2 lbs of clothes and gear, that's how much I was wearing last night when I left here. We haven't even got to the fun part of winter riding and I'm already pretty sick of the layering.

Video shared on our local commuter FB page too.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

^ 13 pounds, I refuse to put my kit on a scale, it had never occurred to me that it could be so much weight. Still, I have a pair of work pants and a pair of long underwear which refuse to work together. The conflict seems to provide warmth all day except at the waist and ankles.

Still working out the Unit, this solution came to me while eating a sandwich. It works pretty well and draws more commentary than my custom cherry fenders on the other bike.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you using a Tupperware lid as a fender?


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Disposable Tupperware at that, yes I am.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Rustedthrough said:


> ^ 13 pounds, I refuse to put my kit on a scale, it had never occurred to me that it could be so much weight. Still, I have a pair of work pants and a pair of long underwear which refuse to work together. The conflict seems to provide warmth all day except at the waist and ankles.
> 
> Still working out the Unit, this solution came to me while eating a sandwich. It works pretty well and draws more commentary than my custom cherry fenders on the other bike.


I was changing into my mountain of gear on a cold day and the scale was right there so I jump on before and after.

Nice fender. I did use a 2 liter coke bottle at one point which worked pretty good. I may have to rummage through the Tupperware cupboard to find something for the fatbike.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

Read an article from Mark Manson that included the advice "Everything sucks at some point." Probably explains how I feel when the January weather is nice but I'm too sick to ride (safely).


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Forster said:


> Read an article from Mark Manson that included the advice "Everything sucks at some point." Probably explains how I feel when the January weather is nice but I'm too sick to ride (safely).


That's how I feel crossing the Mississippi river on days that are 17°F when I'm riding in to work.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am 99.9% sure I have lost my favorite gloves. REI had these really nice gloves on clearance so I picked them up for like $37 or something like that. Was unsure of them at first, but the more I used them, the more I liked them. They had a pull tab that will allow you to tighten them at the wrists even wearing gloves. Windproof and waterproof, and they had a huge reflective strip across the top of them, perfect for winter night riding. The first two fingers were free, but then the other two were together, so almost like a half lobster glove. They are not in my apartment, not in my car, not at work, not in my bag. I think I dropped them taking the trash out one day as I was headed to work. I cannot remember if I grabbed them before I left or not. 

I checked REI's website, and they have them, in a small only. This really really sucks. I have a pair of North Face gloves, but to be honest, they are just alright. Windproof and waterproof as well, but they just are not the same as the others.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/pYDxND


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Nice! Did you launch and land outside the frame?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

So this week the Winter Cities Shake-Up Conference is in town: WINTER CITIES SHAKE-UP 2015

I'm not involved in it in anyway, but it's supposed to be about encouraging people to not hide from winter. (and oddly we've had almost a month of very warm temps, but that's just about to end this weekend)

As part of the conference Mikael Colville Andersen (the copenhagenize.com guy) is in town, and this morning he did a segment on the local AM-talk station.

And it was...good?

You can hunt for it Audio Vault | 630 CHED Edmonton News on Jan28/9AM starting at around the 38 minute mark.

I don't think of this station as being particularly reasonable or well-balanced, but it was much less crazy than I was expecting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

newfangled said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pYDxND


 And now you know why Bicycle Trials isn't a winter sport. great pic.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thankfully I have Saturday off, because the forecast high is 1F. The lows are not as bad as we've seen already, but still, that's demoralizing!


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Funny how cold is not imperical. I have been logging all week in colder temps, and tonight's ride overheated the core and under-heated the hands when I had been working without gloves yesterday.

My "wonderful cheap goggles" that are okay at 19f, fogged at every intersection even with a liberal application of cat crap, switched to safety glasses and all was fine if a little breezy, at about 30f. The grocery and booze run the other night was much warmer and less troublesome at five degrees colder with no sleet, in the same kit over comparable distance and hills.

I guess I'll figure this all out about the time I'm ready to move to Mombassa or Port Au Prince.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Still having trouble with gloves. But now it is a different problem.

I found some ski gloves at the local outdoor store that work well at 10f or so, but they work too well in the second half of my commute (uphill). They are damp and ineffective on the ride home, even with fresh wool liners in them.

Anyone found a good way to dry gloves in a room with no useable heat ducts or electrical outlets?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Have you tried hanging them so more air can get inside them, maybe with some magnetic clips or those hangers with clips? Or it might be easier just to buy a second pair.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

Rustedthrough said:


> Still having trouble with gloves. But now it is a different problem.
> 
> I found some ski gloves at the local outdoor store that work well at 10f or so, but they work too well in the second half of my commute (uphill). They are damp and ineffective on the ride home, even with fresh wool liners in them.
> 
> Anyone found a good way to dry gloves in a room with no useable heat ducts or electrical outlets?


 I'd consider silica packs. You could probably get some from your local Best Buy or other electronics retailer. They'd have to be dried out each use (low oven temp for 1/2 hour) but they suck up moisture like crazy. Lower tech, instant rice in bags made from old socks. Same issues with drying and slightly less effective, but almost free. If you can find a good source for Silica packs, combining several into a sock-bag (cotton or wool) would be my first choice. After they're dry, you'll need to seal them in a plastic bag until used (because they absorb moisture whenever it's available).


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

For a disposable option that doesn't require drying you could try crumpled news paper which you would have to change once or twice when they get damp. 

Obviously, if there is anything that gets warm or moves air in that room that would be best. I throw mine on top of a power supply when I get to work. Even being just slightly warmer than the room helps to drive the moisture elsewhere.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Rustedthrough said:


> Still having trouble with gloves. But now it is a different problem.
> 
> I found some ski gloves at the local outdoor store that work well at 10f or so, but they work too well in the second half of my commute (uphill). They are damp and ineffective on the ride home, even with fresh wool liners in them.
> 
> Anyone found a good way to dry gloves in a room with no useable heat ducts or electrical outlets?


Get some bog floppy mitts....with guantlets....and mitten liners.

I wear mine from -21 C to -5C without liners....I can add summer gloves if it gets hotter and take of the mitts and put them in my pocket...

The summer gloves extend the range from -25C to +25 C...

Because they are big and floppy the air moves through them quickly and easily...I havn't had to dry them out at all this year.

For gloves to be wram enough they need far to much insulation this reduces the available temperature range significantly.....BTW Lobsters seem to be almost the worst of both worlds....

I shift and brake happily cause the fingers can easily move independantly in the mitts cause they are big.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

I just wear Ice Armor ice fishing gloves. But my hands have always had issues staying warm in the winter (even on a snowmobile with heated grips).


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

jeffscott said:


> Get some bog floppy mitts....with guantlets....and mitten liners.


I can't imagine how many times you've typed this phrase on this website this winter. You probably can't imagine how much joy I get out of the phrase "[big] floppy mitts".

Seriously, though. If it got colder here I'd be all over that.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

NDD said:


> I can't imagine how many times you've typed this phrase on this website this winter. You probably can't imagine how much joy I get out of the phrase "[big] floppy mitts".
> 
> Seriously, though. If it got colder here I'd be all over that.


Well thanks for the acknowledgment...

Id have them even for just down to -10C....

I 'll be wearing them and the summer gloves tomorrow when we go XC skiing...

Eventully someone else will get a pair that works and it will be a learning...

Seriously I have changed a tire with the mitts on.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks all, lots of good advise that sounds obvious once stated. All of which was evading me.
I'll try the silica packets and the "big floppy mitts" in the next week and see how they work. I might try taking the tops off my boot dryer with me as well, just to see if keeping the gloves open and letting air in will dry them in a few hours.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

At work we use old soup cans and put our gloves on the radiator to dry em, works alright for thick leather gloves.

I have snow boarding gloves with the index finger free and the other 3 fingers in a mitten. It works pretty well and I have no problem with trigger shifters or brakes.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

KentheKona said:


> At work we use old soup cans and put our gloves on the radiator to dry em, works alright for thick leather gloves.


I`m curious as to how that works. You use the soup cans to keep the gloves standing up? Lay the gloves over the cans to keep them from direct contact with the radiator? It`s really sort of a moot point for me though because nobody around here uses radiators for heat.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Wow, tough winter. I haven't been able to get on the bike hardly at all. As soon as the trails get even slightly packed along comes another 5-12" of snow. The temps are hovering around 0-10F so the snow never really consolidates. It's only been above freezing for a few hours since a few days after Christmas. The roads are barely wide enough for cars with lots of piles along the edge so that way to work is out. Crossing the lake is like an expedition. I want to ride my bike to work.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I feel for you guys back there. `Bout all I can say.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I haven't been riding this week, the roads are narrowed from the snowbanks and very greasy (still 4" spooge on the hill to work). I've been using the extra time to do more snowshoeing and skiing with the dog (and his lab friend) rather than fight the poor roadway conditions. Plus I have some early appointments this week, so I have not been in serious bike withdrawal yet. Friday is Winter Bike-to-Work Day, new this year here, so I might have to ride then as a matter of pride.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Be careful out there guys. We just had a club member go down on some ice and break four neck vertebrae. He's home for 8 weeks minimum and probably not riding til summer.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> I haven't been riding this week, the roads are narrowed from the snowbanks and very greasy (still 4" spooge on the hill to work). I've been using the extra time to do more snowshoeing and skiing with the dog (and his lab friend) rather than fight the poor roadway conditions. Plus I have some early appointments this week, so I have not been in serious bike withdrawal yet. Friday is Winter Bike-to-Work Day, new this year here, so I might have to ride then as a matter of pride.


Why would a State/Province make "Bike-To_work" day in February? Sounds like a not-so-subtle dig at cyclists.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

rodar y rodar said:


> I`m curious as to how that works. You use the soup cans to keep the gloves standing up? Lay the gloves over the cans to keep them from direct contact with the radiator? It`s really sort of a moot point for me though because nobody around here uses radiators for heat.


we cut the bottoms out and insert the soup can where your hand goes and stand them up. Keeps them open and helps to let the excess water drain by gravity. Probably would work alright without the radiator, might work even better if you have force air floor vents.



Biggie said:


> Why would a State/Province make "Bike-To_work" day in February? Sounds like a not-so-subtle dig at cyclists.


They're doing it here too, its an actual winter cycling event. It's actually a great sign that they're starting to come around to the fact that this is year round transportation.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Snow, sleet, and ice today


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

KentheKona said:


> They're doing it here too, its an actual winter cycling event. It's actually a great sign that they're starting to come around to the fact that this is year round transportation.


Yes, here (OK an hour north in Burlington) they are holding workshops, prizes, etc. I just learned it is actually international, and you can see where everyone is who has signed up: Winter Bike to Work Day | Friday, February 13th, 2015Winter Bike to Work Day Finland is pedaling like mad.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot I had signed up for that a while ago. You'd think they would send me an email to remind me. It's not the biggest thing on my calendar. 

I carpooled in today but am going to ride the trails home. I'm hoping they are firm enough. If they are and tomorrow's 3-5" doesn't turn to 5-8" I should be able to do the winter ride.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Biggie said:


> Why would a State/Province make "Bike-To_work" day in February? Sounds like a not-so-subtle dig at cyclists.


 Hey, it's winter and they're promoting cycling, I'd take it if we had it here. We have a club ride on New Year's Day every year and Frosty rides almost every weekend throughout the year.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Struggling here. Freezing rain and snow in the forecast today, so I will not be commuting. Cannot risk a fall and injury before the real riding starts when it gets warmer. This hovering around freezing and rain/sleet that we have been getting is getting old. I wish it would either warm up, or cool down and the precipitation can stop any time now. There is like a fine mist in the air and it freezes making the roads and paths slippery as hell. So over this winter already.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

TenSpeed said:


> Struggling here. Freezing rain and snow in the forecast today, so I will not be commuting. Cannot risk a fall and injury before the real riding starts when it gets warmer. This hovering around freezing and rain/sleet that we have been getting is getting old. I wish it would either warm up, or cool down and the precipitation can stop any time now. There is like a fine mist in the air and it freezes making the roads and paths slippery as hell. So over this winter already.


I have thought about studded tires after riding a bit yesterday. My bike had around 1/10" of ice on it after work, thankfully my wife picked me up (and the bike rack was on her Explorer).


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Freezzing rain for the last several days...

oh well


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

It's my favorite part of winter, because it's almost light enough that I can ditch my magicshine clone!

More light is always a good thing, but moving the separate battery pack and wires between different bikes is a pain. So I'm really looking forward to just running my PB lights again (maybe next week?)


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

And since people were mentioning winter bike to work day, around here one of the downtown stores announced a few weeks ago that they were going to throw a free pancake breakfast for cyclists. 

But it also just got announced that the mayor (whose wife is a local bike blogger) will be showing up to officially proclaim it "Winter Bike to Work Day." I had planned to skip the pancakes, but now I guess I really should plan to head down there.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

So now the forecast is calling for this:

Thursday: Mostly sunny and cold, with a high near 10. Wind chill values as low as -17. Blustery, with a north northwest wind 17 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph.
Thursday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around -2. Wind chill values as low as -11. Northwest wind 6 to 11 mph becoming light west after midnight.

I am seriously considering testing myself and my gear and riding to work Thursday. I am also strongly considering riding this weekend both days to work. Forecast is:

Saturday: A 40 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 15. Blustery.
Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around -10.
Sunday: Sunny and cold, with a high near 4.
Sunday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around -7.

It will all depend on how the ride on Thursday goes. What kind of an affect will those temperatures have on bike tires sitting outside for almost 9 hours or so?


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

^ Don't forget to take some hand warmers with you. 

My bikes live in an unheated garage, I haven't noticed any issues with the tires down to 6f. Tonight will be my first commute below that mark. 

The temperature swing from 30s yesterday to 1s tonight, and room temp to ambient, might change your fat- tire pressure, though I have no idea how much. I doubt that 9 hours is much different than 30 minutes in terms of how cold the tires get.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ we had the same exact temperature swing, in the low 30's yesterday into the upper 20's. Currently a balmy 5° right now and the wind is snapping. I plan on riding to see if I can live up to rule #9.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

We are currently at -7.6°F with a windchill of -23°F 

My wife made me drive today.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

-20 with windchill.

My gf did not make me drive today.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

0 F is the forecast high for Winter Bike To Work Day tomorrow...I doubt we'll get any new converts.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

-23C over here, minus whatever extra windchill I make myself I guess.

says it's going to be feeling like -32C tomorrow morn.
so if my math's right, at about 20kph, the windchill-affected temperature will be something absurd like -46C. 
bloodyhell


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> 0 F is the forecast high for Winter Bike To Work Day tomorrow...I doubt we'll get any new converts.


I biked in today even though I knew, and it was confirmed, that the lake SUCKED. 2' of snow over 1' of snow slush. My boots were like ice blocks when I (eventually) got to the other side. I'm not sure why the usual snowmobile traffic isn't out packing the lake for me. Gas is cheap and snow is plenty. I'd think they would be out in droves. The ride in took 90 minutes.

I didn't even check the temp before I left. I see it's up to 4F 3 hours later with the sun out so I'd guess it wasn't too warm. Oh, and we officially have a Blizzard watch. 1-2 more feet! Whoooo Hooooo. Or to quote blockphi, "Good Times"


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Do I dare commute tomorrow? High of 18F, 1-2" of blowing snow forecasted with potential whiteouts, and gusts up to 40mph dropping wind chills to -20F. That is just the ride in. The ride home would be more like -9F actual temp, and 35mph winds dropping the wind chill to -29F or colder. I have never ridden in such cold temps before, but I really want to. My gear is good enough I think with no exposed skin. I would have to really layer well to prevent my extremities from getting cold. Hand warmers would be an absolute must on both rides I would imagine. The snow does not worry me nor do the whiteout conditions. The temp and windchill are what have me concerned. I have a possibility of leaving the bike inside possibly so that would help with the handlebars. Do it or no?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Ride at 18F should be no problem unless you're going to be out for more than 90minutes.
-9F is getting pretty chilly.
Windchill is really a non-factor when you're riding.
It "feels" colder. Check. One produces a 15-20+mph headwind whenever they ride.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

TenSpeed, I'm not going to try to encourage you one way or another. -9F with that wind isn't going to be pleasant but with the right gear it will be fine. With the wrong gear it could be dangerous. If you have prepped well and experimented with temps approaching that, I'd say go for it. Heck, I rode in at 0 today and didn't even know it until I got to work and checked. I had to pull the balaclava off because I was too hot.

Not to beat a dead horse but below 0 hand warmers use to be almost mandatory. With the bar-mitts I really haven't even given a thought to using them this year. I don't remember where you ended up with your glove search.

Have fun but stay safe.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

My ride is 7.7 miles and even at a slow pace I am looking at about 45 minutes or so. I can stop at the bike shop which is half way if needed to warm up. My glove search has left me with liners and some decent North Face gloves. I never found the gloves I lost, and they are not available at REI's website in my size which is unfortunate. I considered going lobster and then putting the warmer in the finger tips but I am not sure how that would work and not sure I want to test it out in those conditions.


----------



## InlawBiker (Aug 19, 2009)

Well I don't want to make yall mad but it's in the 60's in the Pacific North West no sign of ice or snow. An early death to the ski season means an early bike season I guess.... wearing shorts on the commute home for the first time since last September.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Tenspeed, if you don't try it, I hope you have to wait for next year to test your mettle.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I plan on riding it. YOLO right?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

TenSpeed, the wind will be the sucky part, and the whiteouts are scarey if cars are close (if they can't see the car in front of them, what are the chances of seeing a bike?). I would not stop halfway unless something is dangerously cold, or you have an alternative transport from there, as you are likely to get colder from stopping.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

holeeCRAPDOOODLE

that was cold.
neoprene facemask, neoprene barmitts, bontrager lobster claw mitts, down jacket under goretex raincoat, nylon outers over jeans, motorcycle boots

bloody effing cold anyways.
ah well, slow riding is better than no riding.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

byknuts, I tried down under raincoat, and rain shells over jeans some time ago. That combo is exactly what I wear when running a tractor or skid steer in this weather, and something I will never wear again while felling (or riding) above 0f.

Have you found the magic venting solution to make it work? Or was it really cold enough for all that?

How did the lobsters work out?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Seems like getting that combo is tough, as your body temperature rises and falls as you ride and stop.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

^Absolutely true Tenspeed.

byknuts: My apologies. I just reread my last post. I sound like an even bigger ******* than I am. I meant to suggest that I have had a lot of trouble with down and denim losing their insulating qualities with even a little sweat trapped under rain gear.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

I've found I've ended up with mostly snowboarding gear. It seems to do a good job of being warm and letting me breath so I don't get super sweaty, my base layer is cold weather underarmour. 

In fact, I was just thinking maybe I'll try snowboarding since I have most of the gear except the snowboard.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ I have started leaning that way as well, minus the desire to snowboard. Now if I could find a snowboarding jacket that fit like a biking jacket........


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a complete wool base layer then usually a thin fleece than either my 800 fill down jacket or my softshell jacket. That is all I really need.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Tons of local media coverage of Winterbiketoworkday from my neck of the woods:

CTV Edmonton: International Winter Bike to Work | CTV Edmonton News

Video: Bike to Work Day

Bike to work day in Edmonton | Watch News Videos Online


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I somehow have lost one of my glove liners that I normally wear for cold weather. Going to use a pair of Nike gloves that I have in there instead, might actually be better than the liners. BTW - it is cold out, just went to the car to see if I could find that liner. Temp is 12F, feels like -7F. Winds from the NW at 23mph currently. This should be rather interesting.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Rustedthrough said:


> ^Absolutely true Tenspeed.
> 
> byknuts: My apologies. I just reread my last post. I sound like an even bigger ******* than I am. I meant to suggest that I have had a lot of trouble with down and denim losing their insulating qualities with even a little sweat trapped under rain gear.


No worries! No secret to venting, although I'll pop my pitt zips open when needed. 
My work commute right now is usually under 45 minutes unless I'm plowing through the snow. With all the stop n starts, it's barely enough time to get warmed up. And not long enough for a good sweat to have time to chill me.
(Although that has happened with this same setup on longer rides)

The pogies make all the difference in the world, down to about -10C I can run normal mtb gloves, or those sealskinz underneath them. Below that I wear the lobsters.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

I'm hoping to get some better gear next year as well as a fat bike. Will help to lose weight before getting gear so I can actually try it on first


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Finally got some "big floppy mitts." Some Burtons on sale at the local sport and snowboard shop, big enough to wear my wool glove liners under them without feeling crowded. I tested them for about an hour and a half today, along with an insulated Camelback water bottle, at about 10f with negative windchills. Both performed much better than I had expected.

Jeffscott was right.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> ^ I have started leaning that way as well, minus the desire to snowboard. Now if I could find a snowboarding jacket that fit like a biking jacket........


Haha, at least someone can relate. I've almost bought the full kit minus the board. I came this far might as well give it a shot, even if biking is my first love.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Rustedthrough said:


> Jeffscott was right.


You didn't just say that? That's going to go right to his head. JK JS

Trails are finally firming up. Luckily the 12-18" they were forecasting right up to the night before turned into 1/2". I don't think I've ever seen a forecast miss so far. I'll take it though!


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Just realized that I will be doing my first commute below 0f tomorrow. I thought I would get it several times this season, but the forecast has always lagged by a few hours.

I have had several commutes around 10f, and quite a few shopping trips around or below zero (but, they are stop and start one mile at a time). Is anything truly different between -2, -10 and +10, or just colder?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't notice much of a difference. Wind will play the factor I think.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ I have footwear that will take me a bit below +10, lower I need my other boots. I can get away with lighter mitts too at +10 if not too long a ride, have to add another layer if colder or longer, but I am not riding as fast at my age (less heat produced) and seem to feel the cold more (I am on thyroid and adrenal support). But is is more a fine tuning of one or two more layers.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

^ Thanks. I'm thinking it is mostly a mind game. For my first few rides under 15f, I over prepared and over heated in a big way. I'd rather not repeat that learning curve.

Is the 10 degree difference worth a layer of fleece? Or should I keep it in my pannier, just in case? There is something about there being "No degrees" of warmth that sounds so much more vicious than 6 degrees.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Think about it. It is the difference between 30 and 36. Can you feel it? Would you dress differently?


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

That is where I am stuck. At 36 the cold is wet and soaks into my bones, at 30 it is damp, at 25 it starts to get crisp and less painful. I do dress very differently for 25 and 35, but not much differently for 15 and 25.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

Rustedthrough said:


> Just realized that I will be doing my first commute below 0f tomorrow. I thought I would get it several times this season, but the forecast has always lagged by a few hours.
> 
> I have had several commutes around 10f, and quite a few shopping trips around or below zero (but, they are stop and start one mile at a time). Is anything truly different between -2, -10 and +10, or just colder?


 The answer really depends on what gear you have. Below 20F you really need to pay close attention to having all skin covered. At 10F I use goggles and a snowboarding helmet over my balaclava (rather than a cycling helmet). Below 0 I add gators to ensure good insulation between my tights and boots. You'll chill quicker so you'll need to take that into account. My rule of thumb is to start cold, almost too cold, so I can hit the right temp on the ride and not overheat. Then I limit my stops (to keep temps even) and regulate my body temp with effort.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

As a general rule, i make some change for each 10F difference in temperature. Not necessarily a big change, maybe adding an undershirt layer or a slightly thicker wool layer. And I would definitely consider the goggles at -10F, to get skin coverage. But I always bring glasses too at those temps, so if the goggles fail (fog up) I am not bare faced. If you have any hand/toewarmers, I would also consider those at -10F in order to be comfy. Wind, downhills, and length of commute are all factors too. Also, leave more time at -10F, you will be going slower.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks all. 

I picked up some goggles a week ago or so, and tried them out with my face mask, and then with my balaclava, on my short runs. I had been wearing my safety glasses and never thought to bring them as a back up. The safety glasses and hand warmers are now in my pannier. Along with the oversized ski gloves and wool liners, in case my "big floppy mitts" aren't dry for the ride home.

I don't ride in tights, but, Forster's suggestion of gaiters has me wondering if I should put my leg- bands/ pant- straps into service to keep the draft out between my work pants and work boots. I'll try that one out for sure.

My commute begins with a half mile of serious elevation drop, and ends with a half mile of serious climbing, in either direction. The few miles in between are flat with any number of stops and railroad crossings (which can mean as much as ten minutes stopped and waiting).


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

^ you're braver than I am, man. Tomorrow is gonna be -3F when I would normal leave. I'm skipping. I know, pathetic, but that'd be about 15° colder than my coldest yet and I'm just not prepared.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

^ I thought you were all excited about cold, cold and more cold?

Brave, me? No sir, I am simply belligerent, and don't want to pay the University parking fees unless it is raining.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

You should consider tights. One of the best things that I have added to my cycling wardrobe.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Rustedthrough said:


> ^ I thought you were all excited about cold, cold and more cold?
> 
> Brave, me? No sir, I am simply belligerent, and don't want to pay the University parking fees unless it is raining.


The weather in STL has been dumb though. It's been really hard for me to get used to anything. 60°f one week and then a couple days later it's 15°F. I can swing that but it hasn't come close to negatives really and then wham it's -3°F. Well dang, I'm all for commuting in whatever weather you can swing, but the range of conditions just hasn't let me be prepared. And I don't wanna be that unprepared guy who really overextended himself.

If this kept up for a few days I'd be in. As it stands the next day is gonna be like 30°F... excuse excuse excuse... I don't have to get used to it so I won't. I'll just get a ride up and bike back later when it's 15°F.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Tomorrow is supposed to be a balmy -13°F when I leave for for at 7AM. Even better, we've been having wind chill warnings. Plus I have to cross the Mississippi River, its gonna suck.....


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Tonight the wind chill is supposed to be -25° F. I cannot take it any more. Go home winter, you are drunk. Piss off already. Haven't been on the bike since last Saturday.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

This is why I'm a puss-puss, rusted.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Our well groomed trails tonight.


----------



## dave66 (Jan 15, 2004)

had my first f*ck it to the commute this season - i drive part way and ride the last 15 km into work, but this am i parked in the usual spot, got out and felt the -38C windchill headwind, felt the frozen pavement and ice under my feet....tucked the tail between my legs and drove the rest of the way to the office

where the frick is the at least warmer weather?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

It is official. Winter is kicking my butt. I have had enough. White flag is thrown. Woke up to this for today.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Hey, at least there is no wind. 

I took today off as well. There are very few days when I could ride but don't. I was just too tired from too many 1-1/2 hour fatbike slogs through soft trails. Next week is another week.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Sympathies to all of the non-canadians who are getting canadian temperatures this winter.

I haven't actually had to break out my maximum-level (sub -15F) gear yet, and only had one ride close to that back in November. I'd say that you get used to it, but you really don't. Below -15F is my no-fun-zone, where I'll still ride but it's only about getting from point a to point b.


----------



## MP87 (Mar 23, 2012)

newfangled said:


> Sympathies to all of the non-canadians who are getting canadian temperatures this winter.


Calgary has been getting a ton of mild Chinook winds, I've had a few mornings in the -15C range but on average it has seriously been a mild winter for commuting. The last few days had daytime highs of +10C. Weird.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

MP87 said:


> Calgary has been getting a ton of mild Chinook winds, I've had a few mornings in the -15C range but on average it has seriously been a mild winter for commuting. The last few days had daytime highs of +10C. Weird.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup sweet

The better we are in Calgary...it seems the worse off the get down there...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ same thing a couple of hours north. Not quite as warm, but the amount of rain, and days above 0C, and even just days above -10C has been ridiculous.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Was -14F actual temp this morning. I just don't have the right footwear for that kind of temp, but that will be rectified shortly.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Today I considered riding, but jumped a mile when I entered the shed to find my strap-on-the-back-of-the-car bike rack and a squirrel came at me. (I am awaiting parts so that my hatchback can be used to get my bike to the park-n-pedal lot.) I grabbed the rack, but my will to install it in the teens below zero F and -32 wind chill, and to ride from my park n pedal lot evaporated. Yes, that's right, I blame the squirrel!

Yesterday I took the bus and saw this pretty girl on the YCC-built "goat path" (steep stone stairs/trail) down to the bus stop. The lights in the background constitute VT's capitol city, Montpelier.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

-15C "feels like -25".
maybe if you're stationary... WAY effing colder at speed.
look, i am ballsy, and stubborn as hell. part of my intense desire to ride every damn day is just to see if it's possible.
so far I haven't been wrong.

But this is some bullsh!t cold.
I'm piling strain on top of pain. It's getting to me. 
Just give me some goddamn snow so at least I can have some fun.

Tore my studdeed tires off to loan them to a friend who has an ice-race tomorrow. he mentioned on his way out the door that he'd have them back to me next weekend.
Oops. 
so I may just be studless for a week.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

^ Minus teens, cold feet, tree rats, and borrowed studs, - I've got nothing to complain about here. Well, except for all the car snot and plow berms.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

18°F and lots of wind for the ride today. Met up with another fat biker and we rode off to actually hit the snowy trails. It was rough, hell this whole winter has been rough. Hands were frozen even with chemical warmers in them. I am just fed up with being so cold. Supposed to drop to -9°F tonight. Enough is enough. You guys that ride consistently in the colder weather, my hats off to you. I am going to take a break from commuting and just ride this cold out as long as I can.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Boston cyclists built a 40-foot-long snow tunnel for commuting


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool! Bummer it was so short lived after all that work.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm a little on the fence about commuting lately. It's not the cold temps or snow, its just that we've gone so long without above freezing temps none of the snow has melted, so the roads are at maybe 80% width now. Which wouldn't be so bad, but they're starting to clear because its warm enough for salt to work, so the cars are back up to excessive speeds. I'm really having a hard time piecing together routes avoiding main roads.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

At -19F this could have been a record for me. -18 is my previous record, I think. But there was a carpool option so screw that. I'll ride home tonight when it warms up to 10.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, the cold weather limiter is still my feet. I'm in need of some good winter boots anyway, so I'll gladly pay a premium for some really nice boots that will last a really long time and can handle -25F commutes. I'm looking at some Sorel Caribou's currently. Anyone have experience with them or recommend any other super warm boots? The other question is, now that it is almost March, is it worth it to buy boots now or just wait until next fall...


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Kleebs said:


> Well, the cold weather limiter is still my feet. I'm in need of some good winter boots anyway, so I'll gladly pay a premium for some really nice boots that will last a really long time and can handle -25F commutes. I'm looking at some Sorel Caribou's currently. Anyone have experience with them or recommend any other super warm boots? The other question is, now that it is almost March, is it worth it to buy boots now or just wait until next fall...


Winter boots are usually on sale in the spring and summer if you can find the selection

I ride shimano MW80s and MW81s good to -36C for at least 45 minutes.

you need to make sure your lower leg is also well insulated to ensure warm blood flow to your feet.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Winter milestone: first commute of the year without my magicshine clone! There's plenty enough light now to just use my one-piece lights.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

jeffscott said:


> Winter boots are usually on sale in the spring and summer if you can find the selection
> 
> I ride shimano MW80s and MW81s good to -36C for at least 45 minutes.
> 
> you need to make sure your lower leg is also well insulated to ensure warm blood flow to your feet.


Yep lower legs were warm and toasty, literally the only cold part of my body was my toes. It seems that I just have cold feet I guess. I think I might just wait until the spring sales to pick up some boots. I can just be picky regarding which days I choose to ride for the rest of the winter.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Kleebs said:


> Well, the cold weather limiter is still my feet. I'm in need of some good winter boots anyway, so I'll gladly pay a premium for some really nice boots that will last a really long time and can handle -25F commutes. I'm looking at some Sorel Caribou's currently. Anyone have experience with them or recommend any other super warm boots? The other question is, now that it is almost March, is it worth it to buy boots now or just wait until next fall...


Are you looking for cycling specific or just general. My advice is to go 1 or more sizes up and add extra socks for warmth. Dead air space is your friend. My warmest boots are Herman Survivors from Walmart. As boots go they are pretty cheap but they have plenty of room. I have Lake 303s, one size up and they aren't as warm but the best cycling boots I've found. They are fine down to 0F. -25F actual temp is lower than I've ever ridden.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

bedwards1000 said:


> Are you looking for cycling specific or just general. My advice is to go 1 or more sizes up and add extra socks for warmth. Dead air space is your friend. My warmest boots are Herman Survivors from Walmart. As boots go they are pretty cheap but they have plenty of room. I have Lake 303s, one size up and they aren't as warm but the best cycling boots I've found. They are fine down to 0F. -25F actual temp is lower than I've ever ridden.


Just general boots. I have the Lakes as well and they are great to a certain point but not warm enough for those really cold days (I can get to 10-15F with them). I doubt I'll ever get to -25F either but I'd like to comfortably ride in -10F to -15F which we've had several times this winter. It seems my feet are colder than most here so I gave myself some wiggle room


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Our LBS which is also set up as an online bike shop has some closeouts. If I was in the market for studded tires these are great deals. The prices on their website aren't updated but I got this in an email today.

Allspeed Bike & Ski


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Snow Buddy*

The Green Room: Pedestrian And Bicycle Access In Winter | WEMU


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ in response to some of the stuff said there....

One of the main roads that I ride on to work used to be three lanes wide. 2 years ago, they redid the road, and turned the far right lane into a dedicated bike lane for at least a couple of miles as you leave the campus area. It is a great bike lane and I am grateful to have it. The lane is not plowed however, it is not treated as such, and only the other two lanes are plowed, which leaves the bike lane to accumulate all the snow from the other two lanes. This almost doubles the time it takes to get the bike lane usable again as there is usually a lot of snow in it. One of the last times that I rode to work, I ended up taking the lane for part of it because even on my fat bike, there was just too much snow and car snot to navigate it. I am sure that drivers were pissed as I should have been in the bike lane.

Make it accessible, and more people would use it. That is mentioned in the article above, and I fully believe that. If you give people the ability to have optional transportation, they will do it, especially around a college campus. Having been to Ann Arbor before, and only being an hour away, I can confidently say that it is a great community with a lot of eco conscious people living there. Biking is pretty huge as is walking to work, alternative transportation, etc. Stuff like this needs to happen.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Kleebs, I have been rolling in a pair of 600 gram Thinsulate Wolverines for the last month or so. With heavy wool socks, they have been good for about 70 minutes of riding below 10f, 90 minutes if I get off and walk the bike through intersections to get the toes moving again. Pac type boots, like my Kamiks and Sorrels, seem to limit my ankle and toe movement and get my toes cold faster.

Mtbx, thanks for posting that link. The "commonists" over in Ann Arbor do have some good ideas and discussions now and then. In this conservative part of the state, sidewalks and MUPs are generally viewed as seasonal, and public transit takes Sundays and holidays off. Even here there is a plan in place to cut out two traffic lanes from a major downtown artery and replace them with a protected bike lane. I just hope if/ when it gets built, we don't have Tenspeed's experience of the lane serving as a snow repository, like our existing MUPs. I'll be writing my representative tomorrow and including the link above.


----------



## clarence (Mar 31, 2008)

*anyone else following this?*

Iditarod Trail Invitational

I haven't been riding as much with a second job in the evenings but knowing these fools can do this helped me ride in the one day I could. Having this race to follow has made my week more bearable. They're also posting updates on facebook.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

42F this morning, and the 14 day forecast has everyday above freezing with most nights dipping just below. Is it time for my annual conversion of my bigbike back into a singlespeed? It sure feels like it is. (however, there are a few hills on my trail-route home that are hard enough to climb in the summer, and that are currently ice, and that are only going to get worse between now and the end of the month)


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

The weather is a changing here as well. The high for the next ten days is above 37F and the low will just be flirting with below freezing. That means its time to tear down my road and mountain bikes to get them ready for the season. Both saw occasional commute duty and are in need of an in-depth cleaning, adjustment, and regreasing. Hopefully I don't have a lot of parts that need replacing. 

I foresee several changes coming for my dedicated commuter though. The stem clamp keeps slipping which is driving me crazy. I have some bids out for some bar end shifters, new handlebar, derailleur, etc. as well. Depending on how that comes out I may be getting a whole new drivetrain. I'll have to be careful to make sure I always have at least 1 bike to get to work on.

All of this reflection is basically me thinking, "wow, winter riding really chews up bike components". Still beats driving though.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I went on strike today due to the -14F start to the day, a record low for this date. Somewhere in NH between Bedwards and I, it hit -30F.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

For Year-Round Bicycle Commuters, Winter Is Just Another Season - Hartford Courant


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Temps now forecasted for 38F with the high this week hitting 47F on Wednesday, with lows above freezing. I have my hopes, but I figure we will get another cold spell and probably more snow. Now the melt will start, so the fat bike will still be seeing duty until it dries and the salt is washed off the roads. Cleaning my bike daily is getting really old.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> I went on strike today due to the -14F start to the day, a record low for this date. Somewhere in NH between Bedwards and I, it hit -30F.


I probably saw -5 on my ride in. Next week looks more seasonable.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Many thanks to all of you here for the inspiration and timely assistance in getting me through my first winter on a bike. All those hints and nudges add up, without them I would have hung up the bike in November.

I am almost looking forward to next winter, for now, I will savor Spring commuting.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Rustedthrough said:


> I am almost looking forward to next winter












Hold your horses!!! Spring just started like 45 seconds ago here in Michigan.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, all of us are not so latitudinally challenged. We went from a 8" of snow on the lawn to spring temps in a week, then back cold again. But warmer these days before and just after the first day of spring.

To the tune of: "Oh What a Beautiful Morning" -

Oh What a Good Day for Riding

There's no longer a frost on the meadow,
There's no longer a frost on the meadow,
The Crocus is as high as a Red Robin's eye,
And the Robins are climbin' clear up to the sky.

Chorus:
Oh what a beautiful morning,
Oh what a beautiful day,
I've got a wonderful feeling,
I'm KOMing today.

A buzzard is feeding on roadkill,
A buzzard is feeding on roadkill,
It does not turn its head as it sees me ride by.
It is back from the south where in winter they fly.

Repeat chorus

The sounds of summer tires are like music,
The sounds of summer tires are like music,
The bike feels so light like it could float on a breeze,
And the layers are off showing my shins, thighs, and knees.

Repeat chorus

The snow drops were best last week but no sun to get a nice photo:



The Croci are doing well but we are missing some (squirrels or frosted off?):



And we have more Siberian Irises in three colors this year:



No CheeKeree! from the redwing blackbirds yet. Another couple of weeks, for that I suspect. So Spring is northward bound.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

We have hit 70 degrees, and today are supposed to get 3-6" of snow.....


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice song and pix, BrianMc! Still plenty of snow here, went snowshoeing in the state forest. A high of about 10F, windy but sunny.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The Redwing Blackbirds are here on today's ride!

So another verse:

Along the road Redwing Blackbirds are singing,
Along the road Redwing Blackbirds are singing,
I don't need three socks and helmet vents are tapeless,
Much more Aero now and the bars Barr Mitts-less


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Winter hasn't quite released it's icy grip here either. We're 3 days into spring and it was in the single digits again this morning. I was trying some free range fatbiking on the crust until my wheel broke through to the axle and then my leg went through to my waist. Yup, still plenty of snow around. The sun is definitely gaining power to melt it although the high is only supposed to be 25 today.

At least the winter biking is at it's best.
The Candid Cyclist: Riders from different groups collide; not literally


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

smccloud said:


> We have hit 70 degrees, and today are supposed to get 3-6" of snow.....


That was us last week. 8" of snow on the weekend, and now it's not supposed to be above freezing again all week, so the white stuff isn't going anywhere.

I'm torn, because the trails were <this> close to being clear...but what that really meant was that everything was still covered in ice and had been completely unrideable for weeks, and probably still had 2 weeks to go. All the new snow means we're back to wonderful, rideable winter conditions for a week or two. But that means that actually clear trails are a long ways off.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Got less than an inch of snow, and some freezing rain before it


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Yay, blackbirds! And doggies and fatties, of course.

It`s a little chily at 31F this morning, slightly cloudy with a little breeze. Snowpack... might find two foot accumulations in a shady canyon above 8000 ft. Certainly none here and none visible on the northern exposure of the 8500 ft mountain between me and Reno proper.

Today`s chief complaint in my long and discouraging spring is a danged squirrel which REFUSES to stop burrowing under my back step. The Caddy Shack war from a few years ago finally ended with a .22 CB cap after attempts to refill, dumping cayanne pepper, nailing wire mesh to the ground, and failed atttempts to trap. Then nothing for over a year, a few isolated holes, and back to the same daily problem. It keeps digging in the same spot. Well, actually right between the two mortar filled holes that its ancesters dug. I have no idea what to do now except keep the rifle loaded and handy with more CB caps. But it`s a tough route to take since I very rarely see the stealthy little bastid. My current method is continue dumping dirty motor oil down in hopes of making it an unpleasant home. Obviously that isn`t doing the job. Sigh...


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> Today`s chief complaint in my long and discouraging spring is a danged squirrel which REFUSES to stop burrowing under my back step. The Caddy Shack war from a few years ago finally ended with a .22 CB cap after attempts to refill, dumping cayanne pepper, nailing wire mesh to the ground, and failed atttempts to trap. Then nothing for over a year, a few isolated holes, and back to the same daily problem. It keeps digging in the same spot. Well, actually right between the two mortar filled holes that its ancesters dug. I have no idea what to do now except keep the rifle loaded and handy with more CB caps. But it`s a tough route to take since I very rarely see the stealthy little bastid. My current method is continue dumping dirty motor oil down in hopes of making it an unpleasant home. Obviously that isn`t doing the job. Sigh...
> View attachment 975173


He doesn't live in a hole with motor oil in it....

That is just a diversion...

Him and his ancestors have been living in your attic quietly and enjoyable for many years.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

jeffscott said:


> He doesn't live in a hole with motor oil in it....
> 
> That is just a diversion...
> 
> Him and his ancestors have been living in your attic quietly and enjoyable for many years.


:lol:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

0F and a killer headwind this morning. It was slowing me down so much I finally took the bus for the middle 3 miles, then hopped.back on the bife for the last uphill mile. I would have stuck it out but I had a new staffer starting today. I just made it on time. Was also having ghost shifts after a quick wheel swap. The new staffer wants to bikecommute!!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Careful Rodar. I have a great back porch steps story... I had a wooden step going down from a rear sliding door one time... just a wooden box, maybe a foot tall and the width of the sliding glass door... I didn't really use that door all summer, but it was the quick access to the woodpile, so I started using it in the fall to go out and split wood. I started noticing a couple of bees coming out of the gap in the boards from the step when I would step on it, so I figured I should do something about that. I was picturing a little beehive like you get here and there, maybe the size of a ping pong ball. So I knew they'd freak when I moved the step... I was ready to hustle away, but I had no idea what I was in for...

I grabbed the end of the step and went to flip it away from the house, assuming I'd flip it over, some bees would freak out, and I'd walk away and come back later to deal with them... well as I flipped the step over, I basically tore in half what turned out to be a beehive that included the entire underside of the step, and about a foot of underground space that the bees had excavated for themselves. I forget what kind of bees do the underground thing in stumps and what-not, but it was them... yellow jackets? I don't remember, but its' fairly common in the woods around here.

It sounded like a freaking F14 taking off, and the cloud of bees that erupted from the scene was horrifying. They blotted out the sun, I'm telling you. I ran like a crazy person, flailing arms and legs...all the way around the house and into the front door, miraculously escaping getting stung. The bees were so thick on the outside of the sliding glass door it looked like a curtain had been pulled... they wanted in. They wanted to kill me. I could see it in their little bee eyes. Only 3 or 4 got past the door somehow through some invisible crack, and they chased me around the house while my wife looked on in horror.

I had 2 cans of that "20 foot spray" bee killer aresol stuff. So I got all decked out in a wide brimmed had with a mosquito net thing over the top (had it laying around, you know)... long sleeves, long pants, gloves, duct tape cuffs and pant legs... and a can of spray in each hand. I was scared. I'll admit it.

I walked around the corner of the house and opened fire on the upside down step and the other half of the hive in the ground, and emptied both of those cans, setting off another eruption of angry bees. They were all over me, but somehow again I escaped getting stung.

2 days later, after completely soaking the hive in 2 cans of that spray, there were still bees coming out of the ground... crawling out of the remains and flying off into the forest to regroup and plan their next attack. I did the only thing that I could do. I moved out of that house the next fall. :lol:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^OMG, that is a crazy story, glad you survived! I usually only find beehives when I am up 15' on a ladder!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a yellow jacket story that I used to think was good. It doesn`t sound so interresting anymore.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Today`s chief complaint in my long and discouraging spring is a danged squirrel which REFUSES to stop burrowing under my back step.


Our squirrels, they are quite arboreal
But chipmunks, dig in my territory-o. 
I had tried trapping them,
Hot Pepper zapping them.
Fed peanuts (with poison): funereal

We have a healthy population that I keep from digging under my nice sidewalk. Every couple of years the population crashes, but they are not in danger of going extinct.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

One for your territory-o, Brian:





So, how is it that you keep them from digging under your nice sidewalk?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Egad, drove to work today due to a 6pm trail crew meeting... Driving home from the meeting was the 2nd or 3rd worst drive or ride of this winter, the visibility was non-existent, and there were not any tire tracks in the snow to help guide the way. Saw one car off the road right off.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2015)

We had 1/4 mile visibility today so I skipped the ride. It's just not safe enough with our drivers.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> So, how is it that you keep them from digging under your nice sidewalk?


I don't declare war until they dig under the walk. That has a few disadvantages, but I don't mind them much otherwise.

In other animal news, it is just past Easter and time that young ***** have been booted by their moms and two tore their way through a roof vent into my attic, more specifically, the eaves. Scared one out. Time for a live trap, I guess. Last year they tore off a gutter loosened by heavy snows and ice but I finally got them out.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Happens every spring: I take the gears and the studs off, and once I can actually hear my bike the noise of my stupid bb7s drives me crazy.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Remnant of Boston's Brutal Winter Threatens to Outlast Summer http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/07/u...-winter-threatens-to-outlast-summer.html?_r=0


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> Remnant of Boston's Brutal Winter Threatens to Outlast Summer http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/07/u...-winter-threatens-to-outlast-summer.html?_r=0


yup I ride by our downtown snow pile every day....lasted all year two winters ago...

the only difference our pile is black with gravel and sand....almost no trash????


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^You guys hang on to all your trash and then throw it out the window when you drive through New England?

Pretty impressive that a snow pile at sea level could last into July.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Well looks like I am getting back at it... truck has a blown head gasket so will be riding when I can... thing is that in No. NV we actually have a winter this year!!! Already feet of snow up in the mountains and a decent amount still sticking around from last weeks storm with more to come. God, I need to find that cold weather gear thread again as I know for a fact my stuff doesn't fit anymore (that was 2yrs and 30lbs ago).


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Welcome back at it. This 2014/2015 winter support thread is SOooo last year. We now have a new and improved winter support thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/2015-16-cold-wet-winter-commute-support-thread-986594.html Which is pretty much the same as the other one with new dates.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks bedwards!


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

I love winter commuting because all the fair-weather riders have hung up their bikes. There's lots of room on the bike trail and the bike rack. Also, drivers seem to yield more readily when they see you riding in a pounding winter rain storm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm designating November as my no-ride November. After a month off (shoulder surgery) it's clear my brain is turning (rapidly) to mush.

I miss a month of riding almost every single year.
I skip because of illness, injury, work or lack of gear.
I miss because I’m lazy, or busy or just not here.
Anyway, I miss a month, I miss a month each year.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice poem, Forster!

p.s., it is mid December now, how's it going?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2015)

Shoulder has good range of motion but it's pretty sore. That may be the new normal. The arthritis will require joint replacement, but I should be able to do most of my planned riding next year. The biggest issue now is I can't crash without screwing things up, so I'm a little weather limited. Growing old isn't for the weak, but it beats the alternative.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Are you guys getting excited for the winter commute? I actually enjoy it sometimes. Its cold, but, there's a special feeling of quietness when you're alone on a bike trail in the winter and the snow is falling down.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Good lord no! Summer just got here last week. I'm usually first to say that I miss riding across the lake but we have months until that happens.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

I missed my month of riding, early spring this very year.
A compound open elbow fracture, blood went everywhere
I didn't miss for slacking or distraction or time.
But I got right back on and finished 1/2 Gravel Worlds in 6 hours. 
So FU injury BS.


----------

